# Einstieg in die Spiegelreflexwelt



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da der Einstieg in die DSLR Fotografie manchmal ein langwieriger Prozess sein kann, will ich mal ein Dokument zusammenstellen in dem ich mit einfachen Worten die DSLR Fotografie versuche zu erläutern. Ich hoffe, dass einige nach dem lesen den AHA Effekt haben, zumal die Handbücher mehr Verwirrung stiften als Aufklärung bieten. Es sind ebend nur technische Handbücher.
Themen:

Kamera richtig bedienen
ISO
Blende
Belichtungszeit
Histogramm
Es gibt sicher noch mehr Punkte, aber dies sind die Wichtigsten um seine Kamera zu verstehen.

1. Kamera richtig bedienen:
- Bei Freihandfotografie immer versuchen ein gutes Stativ zu bilden. Also Ellenbogen immer irgendwo abstützen.
- Versuchen nach dem Ausatmen zu feuern.
-  Display aus, es steht alles im Sucher (ganz wichtig)
- Es ist alles über den Sucher einstellbar, dass muss man üben. Bedeutet, man schaut durch den Sucher und richtet alle Parameter für das Bild ein.

2. ISO

Der ISO Wert ist der Wert für das Computertechnische Nachbelichten der Bilder.
Dieser wird z.B. für Nacht/ Abendaufnamen ohne Blitz erhöht, da sich sonst die Belichtungszeit deutlich erhöht und das Bild unscharf werden könnte.
Man kann auch bei Sportereignissen bei trübem Wetter erhöhen um kürzere Belichtungszeiten zu erreichen.
Ein höherer ISO reduziert immer die Qualität, weil der Onboardcomputer Belichtung dazurechnet. (Technik wird immer besser...)

3. Blende

Die Blende ist eigentlich das Einzige, womit man gestalterisch auf das Bild einwirken kann.
Sie wird irgendwie falsch herum angegeben. Große Blendenzahl ganz kleine Lichtöffnung, kleine Blendenzahl das Objektiv ist offen. Das fand ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig... aber sei’s mal drum.
Ist die Blende sehr weit Offen dringt viel Licht in das Objektiv und es wird die Umgebung scharf abgelichtet und wird z.B. gern bei Landschaftsfotos genommen.
Bei sehr geschlossener Blende wird sehr stark auf einen Punkt fixiert und dieser sehr scharf abgelichtet. Und der Rest das Bukett, den Verschwommenen Teil ums scharfe Bild herum, welches wir so lieben und der zur Einrichtung des Bildes immer mit berücksichtigt werden sollte. 
Aber je größer die Blende (geschlossener) um so höher wird die Belichtungszeit (Verwacklungsgefahr). Diesem kann man mit einem höherem ISO Wert entgegenwirken, was dann zu Lasten der Bildqualität gehen kann.


Das waren jetzt die 2 einzig einstellbaren Parameter an einer Spiegelreflex.


Den:

4. Die Belichtungszeit:

Die Belichtungszeit ist relativ fest. Der Belichtungsmesser der Kamera zeigt (auch im Sucher) an, wann überbelichtet und unterbelichtet ist.
Mit der Belichtungszeit kann man ein Bild über oder unterbelichten, was manchmal einen gewünschten Effekt ergibt.

5. Das Histogramm:

Das Histogramm wird zur bei der Bildkontrolle genommen.
Sieht erstmal komisch aus...
Was macht das Histogramm? Es zählt lediglich wie viele Pixel von jeder Farbe vorhanden sind und stellt es grafisch dar.
Man kann zum Beispiel ein weißes Blatt Papier knipsen und es gibt einen klaren weißen Ausschlag in einer Ecke des Histogramms. Was sagt das Histogramm wenn der Ausschlag in der Mitte ist? Richtig, die Farben sind verfälscht.
Fotografiert man etwas schwarz weißes gibt es 2 Ausschläge, in der Schwarzen Ecke und in der weißen Ecke. 
Sind die Ausschläge eher in der Mitte zu finden haben wir ein hell und dunkelgraues Bild.
In der Praxis bedeutet dies, man muss sein Motiv betrachten und überlegen, ob die Farben, die die Kamera aufgezeichnet hat mit denen im Histogramm übereinstimmen.
Fehlen die vorderen und hinteren Enden im Histogramm deutet dies auf eine Über- oder Unterbelichtung hin, was aber durchaus gewollt sein könnte.


Ich hoffe, mit einfachen Worten evtl. einigen den Einstieg in die Spiegelreflexerwelt erleichtert zu haben. Ich habe es bewusst einfach gehalten... und hoffentlich nichts falsch/ unklar formuliert...)
Wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir das Thema weiter ausbauen.

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

die kleine Fotoschule hier im Teichforum find ich super !   Dann mach dich mal auf was gefasst  Ich hab meine Canon schon länger, habs aber immer noch nicht

begriffen  und bin echt neidisch wenn ich hier im Forum soooo perfekte Fotos sehe!


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Doris!
Was willst Du bezwecken?
Zuerst gibt es einen Leitfaden,dann "perfekte Fotos" wo Du nicht hinter steigst. Dann willst Du zeigen wozu eine Spiegelreflex Kamera im stande ist.
*Na dann hau mal rein!
*
LG Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

... Ron war nicht als Kampfthema gedacht... eigentlich....

Manchmal ist das Forum anstrengend....

Vieleicht ist es besser wenn wir uns einfach nur beschimpfen. Mir würde es Spass machen. ganz sicher.


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

He, ich will nicht schimpfen, auch möchte ich kein "Kampfthema" wozu soll es denn gut sein?
Verstehe nur die verschiedenen Ausführungen nicht.

Ron!


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2014)

hi Thomas



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ist die Blende sehr weit Offen dringt viel Licht in das Objektiv und es wird die Umgebung scharf abgelichtet und wird z.B. gern bei Landschaftsfotos genommen.


 =  es ist leider nicht so.



Große Blendenzahl ganz kleine Lichtöffnung = gut für Landschaften & Co.

kleine Blendenzahl das Objektiv ist offen= gut für Nahaufnahmen / Portraits  ==> viel "Bukett" =>  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotografische_Blende

*Schärfentiefe* ist das Zauberwort

http://kwerfeldein.de/2008/07/14/die-blende-verstehen-teil-2-schaerfentiefe/

http://www.photab.de/berichte/tiefenschaerfe-die-blende-als-stilmittel

http://www.foto-kurs.com/kamera-blende.php

http://www.fotowelt-online.de/fototheorie/bildgestaltung/theorieperspektive.php


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gartenteichumbauer,

ich hake mich da mal gleich beim mitch mit ein.

Bitte, bitte, tu uns und dir einen Gefallen, bitte einen Moderator den Thread zu löschen. Ja, ich weiß was ich hier schreibe. 
-natürlich nur wenn alle Poster einverstanden sind-

An deinem Opener stimmt so rein fast gar nichts.

Ich bitte die interessierten Boardies sich bei einem Fachforum in die Basics einzuarbeiten, dann wird es auch etwas.

Und so viel falsch kann man beim Einstieg in die neue, schöne Digitalfotografie, egal ob DSLR oder Systemkameras auch nicht machen.

Es ist leider auch keine Diskussion welcher ich mich hier stelle, es ist eine Mitteilung.

Sorry.


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2014)

ich geh mal raus und versuche Blitze abzulichten - es gewittert grad so schön


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2014)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, tu uns und dir einen Gefallen, bitte einen Moderator den Thread zu löschen. Ja, ich weiß was ich hier schreibe.
> -natürlich nur wenn alle Poster einverstanden sind-



wäre echt das beste - ned das uns jemand wegen schlechten Bildern an den Pranger stellt


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2014)

schade - ist doch mehr nur Wetterleuchten und es zieht weg

http://www.ddpix.de/blitze-fotografieren-gewitter-fotografieren/


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2014)

soderla - den konnte ich ned auskommen lassen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte eigentlich geschrieben, dass  die Blendenzahl und die Blende unverständlicher Weise nicht so funktionieren,; wie man es vermuten würde.

Kleine Blendenzahl weit offen bei den Grosse zu...
Meinetwegen kann das Thema gelöscht werden, nur erkenne ich den Fehler nicht...

Is nich schlimm...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Juli 2014)

... habs gerade nochmal überlesen und die Blende habe ich wirklich falschherum dargestellt. 
Das ärgert mich sehr, liegt aber daran, dass man bei der Blende gedanklich alles andersherum läuft (wie ich finde).

Man muß immer alles rumdrehen. Kleine Blendenzahl Objektiv offen. Große Blendenzahl Objektiv zu... 

Ich hab das hier im Gärtchen geschrieben ohne die Kamera bei der Hand zu haben. 

Sorry für den wirklich schlimmen Fehler.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Juli 2014)

> Bitte, bitte, tu uns und dir einen Gefallen, bitte einen Moderator den Thread zu löschen. Ja, ich weiß was ich hier schreibe.
> -natürlich nur wenn alle Poster einverstanden sind-
> 
> An deinem Opener stimmt so rein fast gar nichts.



Unterschreib


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, eine meiner Meinung nach gute Seite über die Spiegelreflexwelt ist diese Seite http://www.digitalfotografie.de/ bezieht sich zwar auf Nikon, aber die Grundlagen gelten auch für andere Marken.
Habe dort so einige Tipps bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Servus

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazuschreiben 

Erstens Danke Thomas das du Dich um die Fotografen hier im Forum annimmst 

Zweitens bin ich der Meinung das gerade dein "Verschreiber" so manchen die Wirkungsweise der Blende verinnerlicht.

Weiters möchte ich noch ergänzen das eigentlich dies nicht nur für Spiegelreflexkameras zutrifft, sondern auch für "Spiegellose" System- , Kompakt- und Bridgekameras.

Löschen möchte ich diesen Thread nicht, da doch schon einige gute Links eingebracht wurden.

Ich bin halt der Meinung das *Learning by Doing *die beste Lernmethode ist.

Wir sind hier zwar kein Fotoforum, aber wenn Fragen zu Bildwirkungen auftauchen werden sie sicher auch beantwortet werden.
Am besten natürlich zu Teichthemen bzw. wenn es um Natur rund um den Teich geht, inkl. Haustiere.


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut,
Beziehe mich auch auf rund um den Teich, ob Tiere oder Pflanzen, deswegen bin ich ja von Bridge auf Spiegelreflex umgestiegen und damit fingen die Probleme an.
Bin zwar vorbelastet mit analoger Spiegelreflex aber ist nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit der heutigen Digitalen.
Grade die heimische Tierwelt rund um den Teich und den Futterstellen hat es mir angetan, aber die sind nicht so einfach mit der Spiegelreflex aufzunehmen wie mit der Bridge.
Bin also über den Teich wieder zur fotografie gekommen.
Learning by Doing ist das beste, aber man sollte sich dafür richtig zeit nehmen.
Ich finde es auch gut das man sich hier wenigsten auch ein bischen über Fotografie unterhalten kann, natürlich nur in maßen.


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

@mitch: tolle Seite ! Danke 

@Dieter-B : Stimme Dir zu!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Dieter

Ich habe auch ernsthaft erst mit dem Teich angefangen zu fotografieren. Ist jetzt genau 10 Jahre her.
Vorher habe ich halt zu Geburtstagen oder div. Feiern geknipst.
Im Grunde schade aus heutiger Sicht. Obwohl schon eine Spiegelreflex gehabt, eine Yasica FR, habe ich sehr viele schöne Gegebenheiten liegen gelassen.

Aber die Digitaltechnik ist schon revolutionär. Wenn ich denke was die Filme und deren Entwicklung gekostet haben.



Dieter_B schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gut das man sich hier wenigsten auch ein bischen über Fotografie unterhalten kann, natürlich nur in maßen.


Deshalb haben dazumals StefanS und meine Wenigkeit bei den Forenbetreibern eine Fotoecke beantragt, die auch eingerichtet wurde. Ist ja auch schon 9 Jahre her. Danke dafür Annett, Joachim und Jürgen.

Ein Forum, speziell ein Teichforum lebt halt von den Bildern und wenn diese auch noch von sehr guter Qualität sind, wie sehr viele Bilder hier, hebt es schon das Ansehen des Forums.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich Danke   sagen, daß Ihr sehr gute Bilder hier einstellt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Start dieses Threads, auch wenn da leider einige Fehler/Undeutlichkeiten hinein gerutscht sind. 
Und Danke auch für die interessanten Links von Mitch und Dieter.

Ansonsten kann ich hier noch nicht soviel dazu sagen, da ich erst noch die Handbücher lesen und mit der Kamera 'herum spielen' muss.

Im Moment weiß ich 'kurz vor dem Klick' noch nicht so richtig, was man nun am Besten tun oder lassen sollte um ein Bild zu schießen, welches dann auch für 'Fremde' anschauenswert ist und die richtige Stimmung vermittelt.
Vielleicht kann ich das dann auch besser in Fragen ausdrücken, nachdem ich mich noch etwas mehr belesen und an der Kamera 'ausgelassen' habe. Es ist ja nicht alles mit ein, zwei Sätzen zu beschreiben. Z. Bsp. je nach Kameratyp: Was sehe ich überhaupt im Sucher, ist es das komplette Bild oder etwas beschnitten? Worauf muss ich noch achten, was kann ich noch wann beeinflussen? Diese Problematik geht ja noch weiter, je nach Motiv, Kamera, verwendetem Objektiv, etc. pp.

Also ich lese immer schön mit und wenn's mal klemmt, dann wird gefragt. 
Und wenn ich denke, dass ich evtl. für manche etwas Wissenwertes beitragen könnte, dann wird hier ein Beitrag erstellt...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Carsten



DbSam schrieb:


> Was sehe ich überhaupt im Sucher, ist es das komplette Bild oder etwas beschnitten?


 
Bildfeldabdeckung
Ca. 95 % (vertikal und horizontal)
Ca. 95 % (vertikal und horizontal)
Du siehst weniger als auf dem Bild drauf ist. Bleiben wir bei den Katzenbildern. Katzenschwanz im Sucher ganz am Rand, am Foto ist noch ein bisserl Luft Bildrand > Schwanz.



DbSam schrieb:


> Worauf muss ich noch achten,


Überall wo ein Kopf zu sehen ist, in Blickrichtung sollte mehr "Luft" zum Bildrand sein ...







Weiters sollte das Motiv sich nie in der Bildmitte befinden, sondern im "Goldenen Schnitt".


----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Ja, das habe ich auch so in der Richtung gelesen. Es erfordert aber doch etwas Übung, diesen Rand je nach Blende genau einschätzen zu können. Man möchte ja nun auch nicht jedes weitgehend 'normale' Foto unbedingt immer in PS nachbearbeiten müssen... (Wobei man das eigentlich immer macht, wenn man die geschossen Fotos sichtet und aus- und einsortiert.)



Digicat schrieb:


> Weiters sollte das Motiv sich nie in der Bildmitte befinden, sondern im "Goldenen Schnitt".


Und genau dieser goldene Schnitt ist nicht immer leicht zu finden, wenn das Foto nachher auf irgendein wie auch immer genormtes Ausgabemedium kommen soll. Ich übe noch, damit Erfahrung kommt.

Da Du auf die Katzenmodels verweist:
Ich verlinke hier mal auf das Bild von gestern mit der Frage: Was stimmt hier nicht, oder warum gefällt mir das Bild nicht wirklich richtig. Es fehlt etwas, es hat keine wirklich richtige Ausstrahlung - ich weiß aber nicht warum, kann es nicht in Worte fassen. (Versuch: Ich glaube es liegt am Hintergrund (der weißen Tapete), das wirkt nicht, verbreitet keine Stimmung - welche zu dem vor sich hin pennenden Kater passt. Irgendwie so etwas...) 

Oder wie siehst Du das?:
(Intuitiv habe ich ja Deine Tipps hier zufällig(oder aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus - k.A.) schon umgesetzt.)





Danke,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Petta (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo denn auch....
ich habe bei meiner Kamera noch nie den Sucher benutzt.
Arbeite nur mit dem Display.
G. Peter


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Carsten, Servus Peter

@ Carsten:
Bei deinem Bild kommt es mir so vor, als ob es von oben herab aufgenommen worden ist.
Immer auf "Aug in Aug" wenn es geht. Auf die Perspektive kommt es an.
Auch sieht es mir nach einem Ausschnitt aus. Also später mit der EDV das Bild beschnitten.
Dadurch verliert man Schärfe, die auf den Augen fehlt. Die Schärfe dürfte irgendwo im Brustbereich zu finden sein.
Auch wäre es schön wenn die offenen Augen zu sehen wären. Laß Dir was einfallen, daß er die Augen öffnet und dich Frontal ansieht.
Hilfreich wäre da eine zweite Person, die hinter Dir Soft in die Hände klatscht oder das Tier ruft oder herum fuchtelt oder ....
Oder eine Katze/Hund/Tier das aufs Wort folgt.
Der Hintergrund (HG) ist nicht schlecht. Eine geblümelte Tapete würde zu sehr vom Motiv ablenken. Eine dunkle Wandfarbe würde zu sehr rauschen (Sensorrauschen).
Ja, du hast den Kater im Bild richtig platziert. das paßt perfekt 

Aber die Beine würde ich immer ganz aufs Bild bringen, zumindest die Pfote im Vordergrund oder nur ein Kopfporträt machen. So ist es nichts ganzes und nichts halbes.

Ich hoffe ich habe mal ein paar Tipps geben können.

@ Peter:
Mit einer Canon 700D *) und dem 18-55er nur per Liveview ... oh oh ... du brauchst geduldige Models.
Aber so ein Display hat viele Vorteile, habe ja selber eins bei meiner Spiegellosen.
Man kann aus der Hüfte herrlich Bilder schießen. Auch erleichtert es einem auf Augenhöhe bei Tierporträts zu gehen. Ob jetzt in die Höhe oder in Bodennähe.
Also ich will meines nicht mehr missen.

*) Edit: ich hoffe ich habe Dich jetzt nicht mit einem anderen User verwechselt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Juli 2014)




----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2014)

Danke Helmut,

Danke für's Durchleuchten.
*hust* Du hast mich bei allen Dingen ertappt:


Digicat schrieb:


> Bei deinem Bild kommt es mir so vor, als ob es von oben herab aufgenommen worden ist.
> Ja, etwas von oben herab
> Immer auf "Aug in Aug" wenn es geht. Auf die Perspektive kommt es an.
> OK, habe ich nicht beachtet.
> ...


Wenn gewünscht und evtl. hilfreich, kann ich im Hotel mal das Original hochladen (von hier aus funktioniert das nicht).
Das war eigentlich ein 'Blitztestfoto' und ist zufällig zum Porträt geworden, wie ich aus den Bildern davor und dahinter erkennen kann. Das Licht kommt hier eigentlich von oben (Dachfenster) und ich habe den Blitzer zwangsweise dazu geschaltet...

Naja, wenn man dann mal alle Fehler durch hat, dann weiß man worauf man achten muss. Bzw. macht das dann gleich automatisch ohne nachzudenken...
Aber als Anfänger schießt man am ersten Tag auch nicht unbedingt 'Meisterwerke'. 

Danke für die Analyse,
Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Eingefügt zum Hinweise mit der abgeschnittenen Vorderpfote: das Bild sollte immer noch im Format 4:3 bleiben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, es freut mich, dass es nicht zur Steinigung gekommen ist..
Ich hab einfach versucht kurz und knackig das aller aller wichtigste zusammenzufassen.

Aber wie ich sehe wird doch ein schönes Thema.


----------



## bekamax (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas,



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach versucht kurz und knackig das aller aller wichtigste zusammenzufassen.



Die Idee ist super, und ich habe mich sehr über dieses Thema gefreut. Ich hoffe sehr, dass hier weiterhin noch tolle Tipps kommen werden. Danke Dir!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Freut mich seht. 
Ich knippse nur noch wenig...
Die Blende ist immer der Parameter der verwirrung auslösst. 
Wenn z.B. jemand sagen würde "nimm ne größere Blende" ist es gefühlt so, als ob er meinen würde die Lichtöffnung muß richtig weit offen sein. Aber er wollte sagen,  dass sie zu sein muß. 
Dadurch dreht sich der Parameter 3 mal im Kopf... und ich dachte  ich habs nun entgültig gerafft. 
Wenn es mir wieder mal unklar ist mache ich eine Kurztest. Ich stell auf Berge dann auf Blumen und schau mir an, wie rum es richtig ist. 

Es geht mir wirklich so...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

Dann will ich mal noch eine hilfreichen Tipp beisteuert: Man sollte sich erst mal intensiv mit allen Schaltern, Knöpfen und Funktionen der Kamera beschäftigen. Damit sozusagen die Bedienung und die damit verbunden Einstellungen „im Schlaf° sitzen. So ist der Kopf dann frei für die zahlreichen anderen - nicht kameraabhängigen - Möglichkeiten. Hierzu darf gerne auch das Handbuch gelesen werden  oder auch - was oft besser ist - ein kameraspezifisches Buch gekauft werden (Verlage sind hier z.B. Galileo Design oder Vierfarben). Spezielle Internetforen (dforum.de, dslr-forum.de und andere) helfen auch weiter.


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,




FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> ein kameraspezifisches Buch gekauft werden (Verlage sind hier z.B. Galileo Design oder Vierfarben).


 
das hab ich damals auch für meine D90 gemacht - war besser als das original Handbuch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer, hallo Mitch, 

ich hab auch Wochenlang mit dem Handbuch vor der Blume gehockt... 
Ein Fachbuch soll das Thema nicht ersetzen.


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Man sollte sich erst mal intensiv mit allen Schaltern, Knöpfen und Funktionen der Kamera beschäftigen.
> ...
> . So ist der Kopf dann frei für die zahlreichen anderen - nicht kameraabhängigen - Möglichkeiten. Hierzu darf gerne auch das Handbuch gelesen werden ...



Ja, genau das ist mein derzeitiger Plan.


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ein Fachbuch soll das Thema nicht ersetzen.


Ne, aber dann kann man die richtigen Fragen stellen. 
Mehr oder weniger. 

Jedenfalls gibt es dann diesen Thread zum fragen...


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Juli 2014)

Mir hat der von mir eingefügte Link  gut weitergeholfen, desweiteren üben,üben,üben, wenn die Grundlagen sitzen kann man sich langsam an die Bildgestalltung wagen ( Das was Digicat schreibt) Tiere, Kinder Augenhöhe usw.
Und einfach probieren, ist ja dank Digitaltechnik ganz einfach geworden als noch beim Negativfilm, dort wusste man erst nach dem Entwickeln ob das Bild was geworden ist.
Manche Tips kann man sich aus Fotoforen ablesen und aneignen, aber wichtig ist das einem die Fotos selber gefallen und man damit zufrieden ist.
Wenn nicht hier fragen.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
passt sicherlich nicht ganz in das Thema
Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man mit jeder Kamera 'gute' Fotos machen. Denn ein 'gutes' Foto spricht die Emotionen des Betrachtes an...und da geht es nicht wirklich um "Blende" oder "Histogramm".
Klar - wenn ich nichts erkenne, weil die Scharfstellung nicht funktioniert und keiner was erkennt, muss man als Fotograf auf den 'künstlerischen' Aspekt hoffen, aber: selbst das beste, schärfste, am optimalsten aufgeteilte und nachbearbeitete Foto wird keinen besonderen Eindruck hinterlassen, wenn das Motiv nicht aussagekräftig ist.
Petra


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,

natürlich hast Du vollkommen recht.

Die Aussage könnte man aber auch umdrehen (wie so vieles im Leben):
Wenn man die Grundlagen nicht kennt und seine Technik nicht richtig einsetzen kann, dann nützt einem auch das schönste und emotionalste Motiv nicht viel. Weil man dann die gewünschte Aussage nicht hinbekommt oder gar kaputt macht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
wir würden uns jetzt in eine Grundsatzdiskussion wagen
petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

Noch etwas „geistreiches“: Technik ist das eine, ein Gefühl und ein Blick für das Motiv das andere. Beides muss passen, sonst wird es keine gute Aufnahme, schon gar keine perfekte, sondern nur eine bestenfalls mittelmäßige. Und ebenso wichtig ist es, sich nicht rein reden lassen, sondern seinen eigenen Weg und Blick suchen. Abschauen ja, abkupfern nein. Von heute auf morgen geht das sicherlich nicht. Hilfreich, wenn nicht sogar Pflicht, ist sicherlich, die Aufnahmen in RAW zu fotografieren und dann die Einstellungen zu begutachten. Was hätte ich warum anders bzw. besser einstellen sollen? Üben und üben ist angesagt, Fehler machen und daraus lernen. Ich behaupte mal, das hört eigentlich nie auf ...


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,



pema schrieb:


> wir würden uns jetzt in eine Grundsatzdiskussion wagen


Nein, das möchte ich nicht. 

Schön finde ich Rainers Kommentar, denn er hat unser beider Meinung in seinem (O-Ton) 'geistreichen' Kommentar schon zusammengefasst.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich habe mit meiner Knipse 'zufällig' auch schon schöne Motive fotografiert. Ein, zwei oder drei davon würden vielleicht auch Dir gefallen...
Zumeist konnte ich aber mit den Bildern größer 10x15 nicht viel anfangen, weil dann die Mängel der Technik brutal sichtbar wurden.
Ich weiß, dass die Qualitätsansprüche der Menschen unterschiedlich sind. Mir wurden auch schon Handybilder als 'schönes Foto' vorgelegt. Ja doch, stimmt, das war wirklich ein schönes Foto: Aber nur, wenn man es auf Briefmarkenformat verkleinert hätte.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
zeig doch mal
petra


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,

geht jetzt nicht, bin unterwegs und weit weg von zu Hause...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

... ich liebe immer die Bilder mit den abgeschnittenen Köpfen und es wird einem erklärt: Schau mal da war ich im Urlaub, ist das nicht schön das Bild..."
Schön und viel zu sehen und zu lernen gibt es in den Fotoforen... was da für Bilder Arangiert werden einfach genial. Ich bin selbst in einem Fotoforum (jetzt wieder inaktiv)
Das Einrichten der Bilder ist wirklich eine wichtige Sache um damit Wirkung zu erzielen wobei bei den heutigen Kameras nicht unbedingt ein Spiegel drin sein muß.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Vieleicht mal was witziges, was man mit Fotos machen kann:


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

Okaaaay, dann mal Karten auf den Tisch - wie gemacht? Doppelbelichtung? Photoshop? Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Ja Rainer, ganz klar.

bei beiden Bilder liege oder sitze ich auf einem Stuhl und auch zu sehen, Kamera auf dem Stativ und den Fernauslöser in der Hand.
(Beides wichtiges Zubehör...)
Dann ein Bild mit mir im Autofokus gemacht.
Danach Stuhl und mich weggeräumt und den Autofokus abgeschalten (wichtig, damit er nicht neu Fokusiert.)
Im Fotoshop beide Bilder übereinander legen und den Stuhl wegradieren. (ganz schöner Fummelkram)
So lasse ich auch meine Tochter fliegen...  Macht Spaß


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> (ganz schöner Fummelkram)


 Das ist wohl war ...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Macht Spaß


Das auch


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt endlich Zeit für meine Canon EOS 500 D habe und viel am probieren bin, frag ich einfach mal hier in der Runde!

Ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, meinen Hund oder auch Katze so zu fotografieren das der Hintergrund nicht zu erkennnen ist!!!

Ich möchte nur im  AV Modus Fotos machen habe etliches versucht und kriege es nicht hin !!! 

Kann es an den Objektiven liegen ? EFS 55 - 250mm 1:4 - 5,6 IS und EFS 18 - 55 mm  damals im Set gekauft.

Nah an den Hund ran, weit weg, weit weg und dann rannzoomen ! Es geht nicht 

Werde mich bei einem Fotokurs anmelden der dauert aber noch und da ich jetzt Zeit und Lust habe und mir mein Buch auch nicht wirklich weiterhilft na ja


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Doris, wenn Du sie mit 250mm ablichtest wird der Hintgrund am Unschärfsten. Du meinst sicher AF? Ich mache fast alle Foddos mit Autofokus (weil schon Älter) und ich das knakkscharf im Sucher nicht sehe. Ist Job der Kamera, nicht meiner...


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> und ich das knakkscharf im Sucher nicht sehe.


 *hust* Du weißt aber schon, dass da ein kleines +/- Rädchen am Sucher ist...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich weiss... Ich bin Computerling... Es ist mir zu fein... 0,5mm nach rechts drehen ist das schärfer als 0,5 mm nach links drehen...  
Für mich geht es einfach  nicht mehr, was ich so schlimm nicht finde, man muss es nur eingestehen.


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Merke: Auch "Computerlinge" können schlecht sehen.
(Dreh halt nach rechts...) *duckundweg*


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Servus Doris

Das was du willst nennt sich "Freistellen" ...

Beispiel:
 
Zulchen war ca. 3m entfernt
Mit 300mm Brennweite aufgenommen
Der Hintergrund 6-7 Meter entfernt

 
Wieder ca. 3m entfernt
Mit 114mm Brennweite aufgenommen
Der Hintergrund ist unmittelbar hinter der Katze

Je weiter der Hintergrund vom Motiv entfernt ist, desto verschwommener/aufgelöster wirkt er.
Teleobjektive verstärken diesen effekt.

Generell ist mit einer 1Dx/D4 oder einer 5D/D700 also Kameras mit Kleinbildsensor das Freistellen leichter als mit APS-C bzw. mFT.
Auch lichtstarke Objektive kleiner f2.8 machen das Freistellen leichter. Also f2 oder f1.8 geht bis f1.2 bei Canon meines Wissens.

Warum das so ist würde hier jetzt zu weit gehen und bitte Euch dies selbst zu ergoogeln.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juli 2014)

Nein Carsten, ich weiss dass Du es nett meinst. Mir brennen die Augen... wenn ich mich zu stark drauf konzentriere. Ansonsten habe ich klare Sicht.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Thomas welche Cam hast du ?


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Digicat,
hätt ich nicht besser erklären können.
Hab  mir dafür letztens ein 1,8 50mm gekauft klappt damit wunderbar. Am APS-C =75mm.
Ich habe die Nikon D7000, ist gleichzusetzen mit der EOS 60D.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Thomas du hast einen zu kleinen Sucher ...

Hier ein Vergleich von Canon-Kameras

und allgemein Suchergrößen


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

@ Helmut : ja genau wie bei deinem ersten Bild meine ich es " sehr schön" 
Bei meiner Canon geh ich in den Modus AV dann zomm ich das Tier ran und dreh das Rädchen auf 3,5 weniger geht nicht ?


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Genau Doris


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juli 2014)

so je kleiner die Blende desto verschwommener ist der Hintergrund! würde heißen das das teleobjektiv nicht sooo geeignet ist!


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Dieter, die 50er sind sehr universell.
Durch die f1.2 - f1.8 gelingt das Freistellen sehr gut.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2014)

Naja Doris ... ist relativ, ein 70-200/2.8 stellt besser frei.

Zulchen waren mit 300mm BW bei Blende f5.6. Weniger geht net mit dem Objektiv.


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Juli 2014)

Man, ich kann hier kein Bild mehr einstellen, muß erst meine SW auswechseln.


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Juli 2014)

So nun gehts
Hier mal ein kleines aus der Zoomwelt Gelsenkirchen.
Mit der Nikon und einem Tele.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut,
das ist eine tolle Moderation von Dir ! Gute Kameras machen Spaß, ganz egal ob mit oder ohne Spiegel. Wie wichtig heutzutage die "Entwicklung" eines Bildes ist, möchte ich an einem kleinen Beispiel demonstrieren. Fotografieren im RAW-Modus ist somit ein echter Gewinn. Anhängend mal die Interpretation einer Aufnahme gemäß Kamera, Raw Therapy und Lightroom. Das Original ist unterbelichtet, und nicht optimal fotografiert. Ebenso sind die Interpretationen der RAW-Entwickler von mir recht eigenwillig. 
Die Motivwahl finde ich ganz passabel, ebenso die Wahl der Brennweite. In Wirklichkeit ist die Szene völlig banal, und war das Wetter nicht optimal zum Fotografieren. Auch die Laubfärbung selbst hatte schon einige Tage ihren Höhepunkt überschritten. Dies erwies sich aber als Vorteil, da hierdurch die Straße zusätzlich verdeckt wurde.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

An Hand Deiner drei Belichtungsstufen bzw. RAW-Bearbeitungen könnten wir jetzt noch das weitere Fass des HDR aufmachen - aber in diesem Thread wäre das wohl zu viel des Guten 
Dennoch möchte ich nochmals auf die unschätzbaren Vorteile von RAW gegenüber JPG hinweisen. So manche schlechte Situationen (extreme Lichtverhältnisse wie z.B. bei Gegenlicht oder Sonnenuntergang etc.) lassen sich damit im nachhinein völlig ausbessern bzw. zumindest deutlich optimieren. Aber auch falsche Einstellungen (seien sie aus Unkenntnis passiert oder weil es schnell gehen musste oder man einfach etwas übersehen hat) können so korrigiert werden.

Selbst scheinbar unbrauchbare Aufnahmen können mit RAW-Bearbeitung meist noch gerettet werden, da es sich um unbearbeitete Originalaufnahmen handelt (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). JPGs hingegen werden in bzw. von der Kamera bereits „optimiert“ (oder meist eher verschlimmbessert ...). Das bedeutet, bei JPG werden die Farbwerte, Sättigung, Kontrast, Schärfe etc. schon unmittelbar nach Aufnahme von der Kamera geändert, eine spätere Nachbearbeitung ist damit nur noch stark eingeschränkt möglich, da die tatsächlichen Werte für immer verloren sind.

Neben den mit der Kamera kostenlos gelieferten Programme sind u. a. Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop (Elements) und ähnliche geeignet (sorry, komme aus der Apple-Ecke, kenne mich daher bei Windows nichts aus ...)

Die von mir angesprochenen RAW-Möglichkeiten habe ich versuche ich mal mit den folgenden Bildern zu demonstrieren:

RAW überbelichtet, unbearbeitet:
  

RAW überbelichtet, bearbeitet:
  

RAW unterbelichtet, unbearbeitet:
  

RAW unterbelichtet, bearbeitet:
  

HDR aus den oben gezeigten über- und unterbelichteten RAWs sowie einer dritten RAW-Belichtung: 


Ich hoffe, die Möglichkeiten sind damit halbwegs verständlich erklärt. Natürlich kann eine unscharfe Aufnahme nicht zu einer brillant scharfen verwandelt werden. Auch ein falsch gesetzter Schärfe- bzw. Autofocus-Punkt kann nicht korrigiert oder verändert werden. Dennoch bietet RAW unzählige Vorteile gegenüber der kamerainternen JPG-Korrektur, auf die der Fotograf kaum Einfluss nehmen kann.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Thema geworden 
Die einfachen Erklärungen machen den Einstieg leicht. Kaum zu finden in einem Fotoforum...

@Helmut ich hab ne Nikon D5000 am Sucher werde ich nix ändern... Die Dioptrineinstellung kenn ich auch... Ich muss mich aber denoch zu stark konzentrieren um den feinen Unterschied zu sehen.

Sehr wichtiges Thema ist auch den Computerbildschirm halbwegs zu kalibrieren.
Den ist er z.B. zu hell eingestellt wird man alle Bilder unterbelichten bei der Nachbearbeitung.
Diese muss mal an die aktuellen  Lichtverhältnisse anpassen.


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, tolle beispiele was man so alles machen kann, aber gerade Anfängern wird doch geraten erst in JPG zu Fotografieren und sich mit den Funktionen der Kamera vertraut zu machen und sich die Grundlagen zu verinnerlichen bevor man so tief in die Bildbearbeitung einsteigt.
Denn das ist schließlich auch ein komplexes Thema.
Und am anfang war ich froh das ich mit der Kamera überhaupt einigermaßen aufnahmen machen konnte ohne diese dann auch noch in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zu optimieren.
Obwohl ich schon mit den Grundlagen seit längerer Zeit vertraut bin.

@ *R@iner  was hast Du den hinter den Pilzen wegretuschiert?*


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Öh - wieso wegretuschiert?


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Öh - wieso wegretuschiert?


Schau dir mal in der Bildmitte das schwarze etwas über den Pilzen am liegendem Baumstamm an, auf den einzelaufnahmen ist dort etwas zu sehen auf dem HDR nicht mehr. ???


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Du meinst den Rucksack...
Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn das einer sein sollte, dann ja.
Irgendwie komisch das der so einfach verschwindet, aber das gehört ja nicht zu den Grundlagen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Doch schon... man sollte einfach darauf achten Rucksäcke nicht irgenwo rumstehen zu lassen und dann loszuknippsen.
Irgendwie versuche ich das vorher zu erkennen und aufzuräumen. Zumal die Fluchtgefahr bei Pilzen annähernd bei 0 liegt.


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber wieso auf dem HDR Bild weg, wenn dort nichts retuschiert wurde?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Vieleicht auch später gesehen und dann weggeräumt. Wichtig ist nur, dass man es versuchen sollte zu erkennen, bevor man auf den Auslöser drückt.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Oha - ja stimmt . Ist schon etwas länger her das Foto, das hatte ich irgendwie vergessen.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Irgendwie versuche ich das vorher zu erkennen und aufzuräumen.


Da möchte ich doch entschieden widersprechen: das ist kein vergessener Rucksack, sondern ein Baumpilz

  




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Zumal die Fluchtgefahr bei Pilzen annähernd bei 0 liegt.



Sag nicht sowas


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber wenn das ein HDR bild aus den drei oberen bildern ist  wo ist dann der Pilz hin?
Der müsste doch dann trotzdem noch zu erkennen sein oder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Abgehaun... Liegt doch nicht bei 0


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, was weiß ich denn - die Aufnahmen und HDR sind von 2010   Ehrlich gesagt lassen mich meine grauen Zellen da ziemlich im Stich. Ich vermute aber, dass ich den Pilz ( so er denn nicht wirklich weg gelaufen ist ...) erst im HDR weg retuschiert habe. Alles andere wäre unlogischer Mehraufwand. Und jetzt will ich von diesem Baumpilz nix mehr hören - ok?


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Tschuldigung: frag ja nur nach weil mich z.zt. die HDR Technik interresiert und ich damit auch anfangen will und da ist mir das aufgefallen das der bei dem HDR eben weg ist. Sorry
Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Nix passiert. Aber ich weiß es eben leider wirklich nicht mehr ...


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2014)

Servus Dieter

HDR mache ich auch, aber eher seltenst.

Die verschieden belichteten Bilder (5er Belichtungsreihe) setzt Photomatix für mich zusammen.

Wie gehst du vor ?


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Bis jetzt nur Theoretisch, ich habe noch kein Programm (Kostenlos) für die HDR erstellung.
Habe das mal mit der Kamerainternen SW versucht, ist natürlich nicht das ware.
Bin ja grade noch mit der richtigen Bildgestalltung beschäftigt, aber HDR finde ich in einigen Situationen doch um einiges besser als nur 1 Foto, kann man zwar nachbearbeiten aber das Ergebniss was man mit HDR machen kann ist doch besser wie man oben an den Pilzen erkennen kann.
Also mit HDR noch Anfänger.
Wäre schon mal froh wenn ich solche Aufnahmen hinbekommen würde wie Du.
Es wird zwar immer besser aber mir fehlt doch die Zeit, leider.
Aber Photomatix sieht schon mal gut aus zum üben, später kaufen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Bin selber eigentlich gar kein so großer HDR-Fan. Dezent angewandt finde ich es sinnvoll und hilfreich. Die meisten HDRs sind mir persönlich zu überzogen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, genau das meine ich ja, nicht überzogen darstellen, aber in einigen Situationen doch besser als so manche Einzelaufnahme. 
Will das auch nur anwenden wenn es sein muß, oder ich es für sinnvoll erachte.
Gehört aber wohl nicht mehr zu den Grundlagen?
Und mit den heutigen Einstellungen in der Kamera kann man ja schon einiges erreichen.
Stehe ja auch ehr auf natürliche Foto`s.


----------



## mitch (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

HDR hatten wir schon mal ==>   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zeigt-her-eure-hdrs.20439/ 

der Frank hat damals sehr viel damit gemacht


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

is da nicht zu wenig Farbe drin?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Ja schon. Ein klassischer Fall für die Bildnachbereitung. Tiefen und Konstrast verstärken (wobei das je nach Programm anders funktioniert). Bei Lightroom würde ich mit den Regler für Klarheit und Dynamik experimentieren. Dann noch die Tiefen hoch und vielleicht sogar die Brillanz des Weissanteil (ohne dass die Lichter ausreissen). Einfach mal probieren.
Außerdem passt die Schärfe auch nicht (falsch fokussiert oder verwackelt?). Mit welchen Einstellungen fotografiert? 

Nur mal auf die Schnelle etwas aufgepeppt ...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Ok, da ist jetzt etwa zu viel Sättigung drin und das Rauschen habe ich auch ignoriert


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hm grad nachgeguckt oh je Programm P 5,0 aber Iso 500 da liegt wohl der Fehler.
 obwohl : Bearbeitet gefällt es mir.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Iso 500 muss nicht schlimm sein. Mit welcher Cam fotografierst Du? Evtl. kannst Du ISO beschränken auf z.B. 400. Oder aber Du nimmst statt Programmautomatik die Zeit- bzw. Blendenautomatik. Aber das sind auch schon wieder Details ... Einfach probieren, lesen, probieren, lesen, probieren usw. Theorie ist schon schwer, Praxis noch schwieriger ...


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ja das si wohl so deswegen habe ich auch am 23.7 einen Fotokurs damit es endlic mit den Grundlagen funzelt.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2014)

Na das hört sich doch gut an: das macht bestimmt Spaß und bringt ordentlich Fachwissen bis Kamera und Kopf rauchen


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist sehr gut, Doris.
Dann können wir ja von Dir noch was lernen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, Klasse Doris und ein neuer Moderator für das Thema ist auch gefunden...
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mir das Thema (trotz wirklich schlimmen anfangspatzer  (ich sitz hier immer noch mit rotem Kopp und frag mich wie konnte mir das nur passieren...)) so vorgestellt.
 an alle, die so Klasse dran mitatbeiten und zusehen, das es keine Linsenkaufberatung wird.
Liebe


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,
Na dann berichte hinterher über den Kurs.
Obwohl ich ja Grundkenntisse habe und ich aber auch am anfang mit der DSRL nicht so richtig wusste was mache ich verkehrt, habe ich auch mal so einen Grundkurs (Theorie) besucht. Da wurde fiel auf die Grundlagen eingegangen, aber es wurden auch Tipps speziell für die Nikon gegeben mit denen ich dann eine Erklärung hatte warum das am anfang nicht so richtig klappte. Leider hatte meine Kamera  mit einem Backfokus zu tun und ich musste mich in das thema einlesen und habe dann alle Objektive mit der AF-Feinabstimmung justieren müssen.

Kurs besuchen OK, aber es geht nichts über Üben,Üben,Üben.
Bei uns werden auch praktische Kurse angeboten, nachdem man den Grundkurs besucht hat.



@Helmut: HDR 5er reihe, wie belichtest Du die Aufnahmen?
Wollte eigentlich mit 3 anfangen also +1/ 0 / -1.
Ist das ok.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Bei einer 3er-Reihe würde ich evtl. eher mit + und -2 arbeiten. Könnte sein, dass +-1 nicht reicht.


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

OK werd ich mal sobald das Wetter besser ist ausprobieren,Danke.

Wäre dann eine 5 er Reihe besser?
Muss ja auch noch ein HDR Programm installieren.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2014)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> Wäre dann eine 5 er Reihe besser?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Ja, weil Du dann einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, sprich Belichtungsstufen (und damit Kontraste etc.) hast. Einfach mal test und den Unterschied zwischen 3er und 5er probieren / sehen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Bin schon ruhig (war ja auch gar nicht gefragt ) ....


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

Danke an euch, aber mit vollen Belichtungsstufen oder dann ehr mit halben?

Den Beitrag über die HDR-Technik habe ich schon gefunden, danke an Mitch.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen volle, bin aber nicht so der HDR-Spezialist


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2014)

FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Bin schon ruhig (war ja auch gar nicht gefragt ) ....


 
Jeder kann doch seine Meinung/Wissen dazu schreiben ...


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2014)

FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen volle, bin aber nicht so der HDR-Spezialist


 Zustimmung ...


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

OK werd ich mal probieren.

noch ein kleiner Tipp an Springmaus: verabschiede dich mal von den vielen Meßfeldern des Autofokus und stelle mal am anfang auf die in der mitte liegenden Felder um, wenn ich sich nicht bewegende Objekte fotografiere stelle ich auf AF-S und einzel AF mitte und bei bewegten Objekte wie Tiere (wenn sie nicht grade still sitzen) auf AF-C und mind. 9 AF Felder.
Bei Canon heißt das wohl anders.

(Schlimmes deutsch heute morgen)


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Jeder kann doch seine Meinung/Wissen dazu schreiben ...



Ja klar, ich wollte mich da nur selber etwas bremsen damit wir nicht alles doppelt posten. Alles gut


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Mir hat dieses Buch bzw. dieser Lehrgang „damals“ sehr geholfen. Wer das durchhat ist wirklich mit allem theoretisch-fachlichem Wissen vollgestopft   Wurde hier schon paar mal gepostet, aber einmal mehr kann ja nicht schaden ...

http://www.fotolehrgang.de


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Juli 2014)

Holt doch das HDR Thema wieder aus der versenkung (Link von Mitch)


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

Muß nicht sein, gibt doch noch eins von Frank.


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Juli 2014)

An alle die noch was über Grundlagen erfahren wollen, ich habe hier noch einen Link unter meinen Favoriten der wohl sehr informativ sein dürfte.   http://www.scandig.info/Grundlagen.html
Einfach das Thema aussuchen und anklicken.
Hoffe es hilft weiter.


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

es müssen ja ned immer echte HDR´s sein

    

etwas den Mikrokontrast verändern reicht auch um die Gewitterstimmung hervorzuheben


----------



## Petta (12. Juli 2014)

Wow Mitsch,tolle Bilder


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2014)

Servus

@ Mitch: Grandiose Wolkenformation 

Pseudo-HDR = aus einem RAW 3 verschieden belichtete JPGs generieren
Immer dann sinnvoll, wenn es sich um bewegte Motive handelt.

    

Geht schon eher Richtung Tonmapping ... schon ein bisserl Comichaft.

Liebe Grüße aus Bad Gastein
Helmut


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (12. Juli 2014)

Tolle Wolkenstimmung!


----------



## willi1954 (12. Juli 2014)

habe auch mal eine intressante Wolke fotografiert, Muss dazu sagen, bin blutiger Laie, was das Fotografieren anbelangt.

Meine Frage, der Schatten, der sich hinter der Wolke darstellt, ist das ein Fehler?
Kamera Eos 7, mit Sigma Objektiv.
 

Gruss Willi


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Willi, Dein Blitz ist einfach zu stark, dass er solche Schatten bildet. Vieleicht mal übrr nen kleineres Modell nachdenken... 
Sönnlein brilliant Mönde und Wölkchen ist Mitch sein Gebiet. 

Ich vermute, Du hast eine realistische Schattenbildung zu Tage gefördert. Der Schatten ist wirklich interessant.  Ich betrachte es zwar bloß am Handy aber die Frage kommt wirklich auf woher der Schatten kommt.


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Willi,

das ist kein Fehler, das ist der natürliche Schattenwurf


hatte ich auch schon mal

    

ja, diese besonderen Lichtstimmungen haben schon was für sich


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

der Kurs hat echt was gebracht !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juli 2014)

Ja un wo bleibt unser Kurs?


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juli 2014)

_Hallo,_

_oh man  das brauchst Du nicht mehr!  nur für Anfänger_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2014)

Das Thema heißt Einstieg in die Spiegelreflexwelt. Also her mit den Einstiegertipps.

Ich bin Lichtjahre vom Profi entfernt...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (25. Juli 2014)

Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Kurs hat echt was gebracht !
> Anhang anzeigen 135580



Ja - sehr schön eingefangen. Aber (bitte nicht hauen) - so ganz richtig scharf finde ich es nicht (kann aber auch an der Auflösung bzw. dem Upload liegen?) Hast Du das Bild nachbearbeitet? Falls nicht, versuch mal, es etwas nachzuschärfen.
Aber sonst wie gesagt: wirklich gelungen


----------



## Limnos (25. Juli 2014)

Zunächst möchte ich mal feststellen, dass eine aktive Gestaltung durch Blende und Belichtungszeit nicht nur eine Möglichkeit der DSLR ist, sondern auch für sogenannte Bridgekameras zutrifft. Sie haben darüber hinaus den Vorteil, dass sie preiswerter und praktisch komplett sind. Wechselobjektive haben sie nicht, dafür meist einen enormen Zoombereich und ein oder mehrere Makroeinstellungen. Dass sie wegen kleinerer Chips aber auch leichter zum Bildrauschen neigen, sei unbestritten. Dafür haben sie aber wegen durchweg geringerer Realbrennweiten ( nicht die KB basis umgerechneten) höhere Schärfentiefen, was bei Makro- oder Nahfotografie wichtig ist. Aber jeder, der glaubt, dass man um gute Bilder zu machen "mindestens" eine DSLR haben muss, dem sei gesagt, dass das wichtigste für gute Bilder das Auge dafür ist. Wer das hat, findet auch bei einer Kompakten das richtige Szenenprogramm, ohne sich über die Zusammenhänge zwischen Blende und Belichtungszeit sorgen zu müssen. Für viel mehr Kreativität, haben nur die wenigsten ein echtes Bedürfnis. Für eine Kompakte kann man sich auch für ein paar Euro sogar eine UW Hülle kaufen, um seinen Teichbewohnern auch mal unter Wasser auf die Pelle zu rücken. Für eine DSLR kostet eine solche manchmal doppelt so viel wie die Kamera selbst. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Du schreibst u.a.:


Limnos schrieb:


> Aber jeder, der glaubt, dass man um gute Bilder zu machen "mindestens" eine DSLR haben muss, dem sei gesagt, dass das wichtigste für gute Bilder das Auge dafür ist.



All das was Du schreibst ist unbestritten, besonders auch der zitierte Satz.

Aber es geht doch in diesem Thread überhaupt nicht darum, eine DSLR als Minimum für gute Bilder zu erheben. Das habe ich hier auch nirgendwo gelesen.
Wer möchte, darf sich aber eine kaufen und sollte sich spätestens dann damit beschäftigen.
Das beinhaltet dieser Thread. Nicht viel mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Wer sich eine Bridgekamera kauft, der kauft sich diese auch bewusst (sollte es zumindest). Denn eine Bridge hat die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten einer DSLR, gepaart mit den Handling-Vorteilen einer Kompaktkamera. Und wie Du schon schreibst, mit dem kleineren Chip auch den Nachteil der Kompakten.

Zu beachten ist auch noch, dass Kompaktkamera nicht gleich Kompaktkamera ist. Da reicht das Spektrum von 'Vollschrott' bis Oberklasse.

Ansonsten hast Du Recht:
Ich kann mir auch einen Ferrari kaufen. Aber wenn ich nicht fahren kann, dann hilft mir dieses Auto auch nicht weiter.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2014)

Lieber Wolfgang, das Thema war Wertungsfrei gemeint  In die DSLR Welt einsteigen ist ein schweres Thema aber sehr spannend. Das Thema soll wirklich hilfreich sein für die Spiegelreflexer und nicht unbedingt Kaufberatung zur Brigde darstellen. Lass es so mal laufen. Bei mir im Gartenverein machen alle tolle Fotos mit dem Handy. Ich hab einen Fotografen hier und wir  verstehen uns blendend.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2014)

Hab letztens im ZOO eine gut betuchte Frau beobachtet, die Ihre HightecDSLR bedient hat wie Ihr Handy. 

Ich stand dahinter und hab beobachtet, wie sie den Fokus an die Decke gelegt hat obwohl große Elefanten vor Iht standen... Es ist einfach anders und hat wenig mit der Handyknipserei zu tun...


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Fotografie,
aber meine 18 jährige Tochter macht das ,
glaube ich...
recht gut.


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2014)

War das mit oder ohne Polarisationsfilter?


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie nur mit einem" Macro Objektiv",
ohne jeglichen Filter,
aber eben zweckentfremdet.
Weil andersrum verwendet


----------



## Limnos (26. Juli 2014)

Natürlich habe ich den Anfangstitel gelesen, und ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich übers Thema hinausgeschossen bin. Aber diesem Hype um DSLR (nicht hier im thread, sondern ganz allgemein), dem wollte ich Alternativen gegenüberstellen. Die Beiträge hier haben nämlich deutlich gemacht, dass man, vom eigenen Auge für gute Objekte mal abgesehen, erst mal die technischen Zusammenhänge zwischen Blende, Belichtungszeit, Schärfentiefe, ISO Zahl kennen muss, um aus der Kamera wirklich mehr raus zu holen als aus einer kompakten. Bei Naturfotografie ist aber auch Spontaneität und Schnelligkeit wichtig, und da sieht es mit einer Systemkamera eher schlecht aus, da man, nach Murphy´s Gesetz fast immer, gerade das falsche Objektiv, die falsche Einstellung, den falschen Filter drauf hat, oder was sonst noch der augenblicklichen Situation zuwiderläuft. Ich habe DSLR, Bridge, und zwei Kompakte (davon eine für Unterwasser) , aber mehr und mehr brauche ich letztere. U.a. auch, weil mir die Schlepperei einer größeren Ausrüstung bei längeren Touren lästig ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2014)

Kompakte..., das ist wieder so ein Wort. Gerade bei Kompakten.
Welche würdest denn Du empfehlen?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, so ist es. Und für viele einsätze ist ne Kompakte oder Brigde oder Handy erste Wahl. 

Wenn mir es zu schnell geht hau ich die Automatik rein und die leistet auch gute Arbeit. 

Das ist ja eins der Riesen Probleme als Einstigs DSLRer. Am besten es bewegt sich nix und man hat Zeit alles zusammenzubasteln und einzurichten... und dann kommt der eine Schuss. Von daher sind Deine Worte wirklich sehr passend zum Thema.


----------



## Limnos (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo

@Carsten 

Wenn Du auch in bis zu 12 m Tiefe UW Aufnahmen machen willst, ist die Olympus Tough empfehlenswert, ansonsten ist meine Frau mit der Lumix TZ Reihe aufnahmetechnisch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings bildeten sich bei der ersten (TZ5) zwei schwarze Flecke auf dem Display, was aber für die Aufnahme unerheblich war, bei der  zweiten (TZ18) drangen ins Objektiv Teilchen ein, die auf detailreichen Bildern zwar nicht auffallen und teils auch durch Nachbearbeitung entfernt werden können, mit der dritten(TZ25) ist sie immer noch zufrieden: bisher keine Macken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
falls es Carsten wirklich interessiert - das mit den Kompakten -  ich bin da ganz bei der Gattin von Wolfgang: meine Kompakte ist eine Lumix TZ8 (die meisten meiner Fotos hier im Forum sind mit der gemacht) und ich kann nicht meckern.
petra


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2014)

Lasst das Thema für die Spiegelreflexeinsteiger. EinThema für Kompaktautomaten ist schnell erstellt. 

Meine Bitte und mein ursprüngliches Ansinnen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra und Wolfgang,

Danke.


pema schrieb:


> falls es Carsten wirklich interessiert - das mit den Kompakten


Natürlich interessiert es mich wirklich, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt. 
Denn Kompaktkamera ist nicht gleich Kompaktkamera bei Preisspannen von 60 - 900 € - genau deshalb meine Frage.

Ich habe mich bewusst für eine DSLR entschieden und bin bisher nicht entäuscht worden. Eher im Gegenteil.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Weiterer Text zu Kompakten nach Post von Thomas von mir gelöscht...


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen...

Das war einer meiner ersten Makrotests, unbearbeitet:
Leider wollte das Schmetterding seine Flügel partout nicht öffnen... 
 

250er Brennweite, ISO 100, 1/160 sek Belichtungszeit, Blendenzahl F/8, Freihand...

So richtig gelungen ist das aber noch nicht, finde ich...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2014)

Ja, stimmt... es gibt aber noch  viele Schmetterlinge. 
Sehr cool an diesem Forum ist, das gleich 50 brauchbare Hinweise kommen, wie Du es verbessern kannst.
Ich habe mir Stativ und Fernauslöser als nützliches Zubehör geholt.  Die Liste des   brauchbaren Zubehörs kennt kein Ende...


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
in Deinem Foto hat die Tiefenschärfe nicht gereicht. Die Profis legen dafür mehrere Aufnahmen mit Fokus auf verschiedenen Tiefen übereinander. Spätestens dann braucht man wohl ein gutes Stativ, und ist es Essig, einfach mal einen Schmetterling per Schnappschuss zu erwischen. 
Dein Bild ist eins der Motive, die das Ende der SLR-Technik bedeuten. Deren Autofokusfunktion ist nicht mehr nötig, eine manuelle optische Sucherkontrolle zu ungenau, und das "Spiegelklappen" hat noch andere Nachteile. Eine Bildkontrolle per Tablett oder Laptop und Schärfeneinstellung am originalen Ausschnitt ist einer manuellen Sucherwahl klar überlegen. Für mich ist das eine Option, die ich den professionellen Fotografen überlasse. Ich möchte mit meiner Kamera fotografieren, und akzeptiere dafür auch Einschränkungen. 
Also zurück zum SLR-Thema. Ich hatte gestern seit langem gleich zwei Amphibien am Teich. Beide Bilder sind Ausschnitte aus zwei Schnappschüssen. Dem Foto vom Frosch geht es wie Deiner Blüte - er "leidet" schon ein wenig unter mangelnder Tiefenschärfe. Bei der dicken Kröte ist das nicht der Fall. Beide Fotos haben noch zudem mit den Lichtverhältnissen zu kämpfen. Dein "Objekt" wird von den weißen Blütenblättern wunderbar gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Vermutlich "überstrahlen" die Blütenblätter einige Details am Schmetterling, das läßt sich an Deinem Foto nicht erkennen. Das Foto würde meiner Meinung nach seine optimale Wirkung erzielen, wenn man alle Details wie die feinen Härchen oder die Flügelschuppen am Schmetterling erkennt. 
Meine Fotos sind also nicht "inszeniert", und daher würde man sie sich nicht an die Wand hängen. Bei Deinem Foto wird der Wunsch laut, mehr Details vom "Schmetterding" sehen zu wollen. Dann verzeiht man sofort die fehlende ¿ (Ironie) Tiefenschärfe der Blüte, sie bringt einen im Gegenteil "näher ran".


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Aug. 2014)

@Carsten
Teilweise richtig, was Du da schreibst, einem (großen) Teil muss bzw. möchte ich aber widersprechen.


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist eins der Motive, die das Ende der SLR-Technik bedeuten.


So einfach ist es nicht. Hier kommen zahlreiche Faktoren zum Einsatz: welches Objektiv, welche Brennweite, welche Blende etc.. Stativ ist natürlich Pflicht. Aber gerade im Makro-Bereich wird mit der Tiefenschärfe (oder umgekehrt  ) gerne und mit Recht „gespielt“. Hier liegt ja gerade die Herausforderung und die Kunst. Das könnte man jetzt sicher noch (endlos) ausweiten, aber das lasse ich hier gerne. Hier mal drei Beispiel auf die Schnelle:

     

Die grundsätzliche Frage, die sich jeder stellen sollte, ist doch: welchen Anspruch habe ich an mich und an meine Fotos? Reicht es mir, nur zu erkennen, was da vor der Linse war? Oder sollen Farben und Belichtung auch stimmen und die Schärfe (Autofocus) zumindest an einem Punkt sitzen - idealerweise dort, wo ich es auch wollte. Wer alles verneinen kann, braucht in meinen Augen ganz sicher keine Kamera, deren Funktionen er vorsätzlich ignoriert.


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

Danke für Deine Einschätzung zu meinem 'Schmetterding'-Makro.


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Foto wird der Wunsch laut, mehr Details vom "Schmetterding" sehen zu wollen.


Ja, das geht mir genauso.
Deinen restlichen Einschätzungen zum Foto glaube ich mich ohne Widerspruch anschließen zu können. Es ist aber hilfreich, wenn man solche Fehler/Mängel noch einmal von anderen hört. Ich bin ja kein Profi und muss das 'Gefühl' noch entwickeln.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Eine Bildkontrolle per Tablett oder Laptop und Schärfeneinstellung am originalen Ausschnitt ist einer manuellen Sucherwahl klar überlegen.


Ja, klasse. Das überlasse ich aber besser anderen. Ich setze mich nicht mit nem Tablet und einem Kamerastudio an eine Blume. Irgendwo gibt es Grenzen 

Hallo R@iner,

Du meintest mit Deiner Antwort sicher den Rolf.¿ (Ironie)  
Ansonsten kann ich das Zitat nicht recht einordnen.

Bezüglich Deiner grundsätzlichen Frage kann ich Dir antworten, dass ich eben nicht nur erahnen möchte was da vor der Linse war.
Von Deinem ersten Bild würde ich gern mal das Original sehen - Also nicht vom Forum zurecht geschrumpft. 
Und das ich unbedingt noch ein Stativ benötige, habe ich bei meinen Tests schon selber erfahren. Das wird Freihand nichts, oder tendiert eher in Richtung Zufall...


Danke und Gruß
Carsten


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Aug. 2014)

Ja, sorry - natürlich meine ich Rolf ...


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Fotografen,
da immer wieder das Stichwort 'Stativ' gerade bei Makroaufnahmen auftaucht...
ja, ich besitze ein Stativ (war noch nicht einmal billig) und ja: ich mache gerne Makros...aber:
ich sehe das Tier (z.B.), baue mein Stativ auf, schraube meine Kamera dran, stelle scharf - Mist, ich komme mit meinem Stativ vielleicht gar nicht in die Position, die ich gerne hätte, das Stativ wird an einer anderen Stelle aufgestellt....und jetzt zeig mir mal einer ein Tier, dass so lange wartet, bis ich mein ganzes Zeug aufgebaut habe.
Und selbst bei Pflanzen( die ja bekanntlich nicht weglaufen oder -__ fliegen können): der Wind. Da brauch ich nicht zu wackeln - da wackelt das Objekt der Begierde. Wie oft habe ich mir schon die dritte Hand gewünscht, die das Teil einfach mal still hält.
Es bleibt für mich dabei: Gute Naturfotos sind Glückstreffer - im Studio und mit meinem PC kann ich viel machen - aber eine Libelle daran hindern, weg zu fliegen...das klappt noch nicht.
petra


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

 genau so geht es mir auch !

Im Moment mag ich es nicht Fotos zu bearbeiten das sie perfekt sind, ich mag Fotos die ich schieße wo ich sagen kann "das hab ich gemacht"


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2014)

Servus Carsten



DbSam schrieb:


> Leider wollte das Schmetterding seine Flügel partout nicht öffnen...


Bei manchen Schmetterlingen ist die Rückseite (geschlossene Flügel) zur Bestimmung wertvoller und auch schöner.
Beispiele sind die __ Bläulinge aber auch das Schachbrett, Waldvogel oder auch dein abgelichtetes "_Großes  Ochsenauge (Maniola jurtina)_" etc..
Das __ Tagpfauenauge, __ Admiral, __ Distelfalter, __ Kaisermantel, __ Segelfalter, __ Schwalbenschwanz, etc. sind bei geöffneten Flügel schöner und auch leichter zu bestimmen.




DbSam schrieb:


> So richtig gelungen ist das aber noch nicht, finde ich...


Es fehlt einfach an Schärfe. Hast da mit dem AF scharfgestellt oder von Hand ?
Denke mit AF da Freihand. Da hilft nur der Serienbildmodus (Geschwindigkeit (3B/Sec, 5B/Sec.; usw) wo der AF noch nachgestellt wird, mußt in der BDA nachlesen) und draufhalten oder manuell schnell hintereinander auslösen.

Man sollte aber nicht dem Irrtum verfallen, daß man ohne Bildbearbeitung zu Bilder kommt die man sich an die Wand hängen würde.

Doch ... wenn man Objektive in 4stelligen Preisgefüge sein eigen nennt. Die Canon L-Objektive gehören in diese Klasse. Bei Nikon gibt es sicher auch welche, aber da bin ich ahnungslos. Die sind so gut gerechnet das eine sehr gut Grundschärfe vorhanden ist. Das kann man nur in Ausnahmefällen von niederpreisigen Objektiven erwarten. 



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Aber gerade im Makro-Bereich wird mit der Tiefenschärfe (oder umgekehrt  ) gerne und mit Recht „gespielt“. Hier liegt ja gerade die Herausforderung und die Kunst.



@ R@iner: Nennt sich dann Freistellung ....

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2014)

Servus Petra:



pema schrieb:


> Wie oft habe ich mir schon die dritte Hand gewünscht, die das Teil einfach mal still hält.


Nennt sich STA-Set von Novoflex ...
Ich gehe mal und mach ein paar Fotos von meinem STA-Set ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

@ Digicatschöne Bilder !

 irgendwie hab ich es mit meinem Fröschen aber gut  die bleiben eigendlich sitzen


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2014)

So ... wie versprochen die Bilder der Blümchenstütze

Das Making of
 

Und das Ergebnis
 

@ Doris: Schöner Frosch 
Das Heck vom Frosch wäre halt auch net schlecht am Bild ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Helmut,
ahaaa!
Sieht schon ganz praktisch aus.
petra


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

@Digicat: Da hast Du recht weiter machen ich kanns haben muss ja noch viel lernen.

Das Bild ist super schön  ja ich gebe Dir recht man muss einen ganz schönen aufwand betreiben um solche Bilder zu bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2014)

Naja Doris, wenn du mit Aufwand finanziellen meinst ... ich finde die € 107.- sind sehr gut investiert.

Es gibt aber auch Bastellösungen mit flexiblen Kühlmittelschläuchen und Löthilfeklammern.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo, nee nicht finanziell. alles aufbauen bis man loslegen kann.

Aber das sollte sollte  sein ! Mein Stativ lag über ein Jahr hier rum nun hab ich es das erste mal aufgebaut !


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2014)

Doris an Pflanzen kann man sich super vertraut machen. Aufbauen, einstellen usw. ...

Ist eine schöne Trockenübung, aber immer mit bedacht der Perspektive zum Motiv aufstellen.

Den AF würde ich dann ausschalten und manuell fokussieren. Da sieht man schön wie man verschiedene Ansichten von Pflanzen/Blüten bekommt. Je nachdem wo der Fikus zum liegen kommt.
Bei deinem Bild hätte der Fokus auch auf dem Samenkörnern oben im Bild liegen können oder unten auf den Samenfäden im Hintergrund. Alles mit einer fixen Einstellung der Kamera. Man sieht dies so herrlich am Display, natürlich nur wenn von hinten keine Sonne scheint, aber auch bei Sonne geht das, eben durch den Sucher. Mit der Sucher/Display-Lupe kann man auch in Vergrößerung fantastisch den Schärfepunkt festlegen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

@Digicat : Danke werd ich ausprobieren!


----------



## Springmaus (4. Aug. 2014)

Schade wird langsam dunkel. Mit dem AF muss ich noch wohl üben seh da keinen unterschied


----------



## fermate (4. Aug. 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Fotografen,
> da immer wieder das Stichwort 'Stativ' gerade bei Makroaufnahmen auftaucht...
> ja, ich besitze ein Stativ ...
> ...und jetzt zeig mir mal einer ein Tier, dass so lange wartet, bis ich mein ganzes Zeug aufgebaut habe.
> Und selbst bei Pflanzen( die ja bekanntlich nicht weglaufen oder -__ fliegen können): der Wind. Da brauch ich nicht zu wackeln - da wackelt das Objekt der Begierde.



Genauso geht es mir auch, deshalb fotografiere ich dann doch meistens Freihand mit entsprechend viel Ausschuss. Aber so einen Feststellarm, den werde ich mir wohl mal besorgen. 
Und vielleicht auch irgendwann ein richtiges Makro-Objektiv, denn im Moment benutze ich meine Spiegelreflex genau wie meine Bridge - immer mit dem selben Objektiv. 
Gerade das Wechselnkönnen ist ja ein Vorteil der Spiegelreflexkamera, so verwendet man (theoretisch) immer die optimale Linse für das Motiv.

Spiegelreflex Canon 350D mit EFS 55-250mm + Raynox M-150
  

Bridge Lumix FZ 150 + Raynox M-150
  


Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Es fehlt einfach an Schärfe. Hast da mit dem AF scharfgestellt oder von Hand ?
> Denke mit AF da Freihand. Da hilft nur der Serienbildmodus (Geschwindigkeit (3B/Sec, 5B/Sec.; usw) wo der AF noch nachgestellt wird, mußt in der BDA nachlesen) und draufhalten oder manuell schnell hintereinander auslösen.


Ja, das war mit AF. Per manueller Einstellung ist mir das in dem Moment nicht so recht gelungen.
Und nochmal Ja, ich muss noch einiges beachten und üben, damit ich im 'Knippsfall' an alles automatisch denke. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht dem Irrtum verfallen, daß man ohne Bildbearbeitung zu Bilder kommt die man sich an die Wand hängen würde.


Logisch, aber je besser das Original, desto besser/weniger ...

Danke für Deine Einschätzung, die hilft mir weiter.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Aug. 2014)

Schönes Thema geworden... freut mich sehr. 
Das Stativ (wenn es geht mit Kamera bestückt) kann man an einer gut besuchten Blume platzieren und bei nem Kaffee mit dem Fernauslöser in der Hand hoffen, dass sie auch weiterhin gut besucht wird. Ich denk ihr merkt schon, wie wir mit tollen Fotos besch... werden... Schönes Thema freut mich sehr und riesen Danke an Helmut.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Naja Thomas ... besch... werden würde ich das nicht nennen.
Bevor mir das komfortable STA-Set empfohlen wurde, habe ich mich auch schon mit einer Pflanzenstütze beschäftigt.
Ein angespitzes 1m langes Eisenrohr, meine Dritte Hand von der Mechanikerei, ein 1,5kg Schlögel um das Rohr in die Erde zu schlagen.
An dem Rohr habe ich dann die "Dritte Hand" festgeschnallt und am anderen Ende die Blume zart befestigt.
Alles in allem sind da gut 5kg zusammen gekommen.
 
Hier sieht man das sehr schön.

So habe ich mir damals (28.08.2011) bei Wind geholfen. 

Was hat so einen Aufwand verursacht: eine Herbstspinne die in dieser Distel gesessen ist 
 

Ohne dieser Hilfe hätte ich nie diese Spinne scharf bekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Servus Carsten




DbSam schrieb:


> Logisch, aber je besser das Original, desto besser/weniger ...


Natürlich ... schon das Rohmaterial sollte Top sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Aug. 2014)

Lieber Helmut, ich stehe erst am Anfang zu verstehen, was man für gute Foddos braucht. Es ist ein so spannendes Thema und macht mir persönlich viel Spaß.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Servus Maren




fermate schrieb:


> Gerade das Wechselnkönnen ist ja ein Vorteil der Spiegelreflexkamera, so verwendet man (theoretisch) immer die optimale Linse für das Motiv.



Genau ... Objektivwechsel gehen aber auch mit Systemkameras, also mit Kameras wo kein Spiegel mehr klappert. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Lieber Helmut, ich stehe erst am Anfang zu verstehen, was man für gute Foddos braucht. Es ist ein so spannendes Thema und macht mir persönlich viel Spaß.


Üben, üben und nochmal üben ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Natürlich ... schon das Rohmaterial sollte Top sein.


Ist es bei meinem Beispiel zwar nicht, aber ich habe an der RAW-Datei des Schmetterlings ein paar Einstellungen geändert.
Sieht etwas besser aus, aber an der Schärfentiefe mangelt es eben immer noch. Dafür sind Details des Schmetterlings besser sichtbar:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da das alles nicht so sehr einfach ist, wollte ich letztes Wochenende wieder etwas üben.
Bei meiner Suche nach geeigneten Blumenmotiven wurde ich von einem 'Großwildkatzenersatzmodel' beobachtet. 
In aller Eile habe ich auf den Makromodus mit AF umgeschalten, damit der AF den Messpunkt in Bildmitte setzt und abgedrückt:
 

Leider wurde ich gleich nach dem Schnappschuss auf der Suche nach einer etwas besseren Position tätlich angegriffen:
 

Schluss mit der Übung! 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Aug. 2014)

Gruß Carsten[/QUOTE]


Digicat schrieb:


> Üben, üben und nochmal üben ....
> 
> LG
> Helmut



Das ist der Spass dran. Und mir macht es wirklich  viel Spass. Auch wenn es nicht so schöne Gewiter gibt wie bei Mitch  ..  ist halt doof das in Bidderfeld nur die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Sep. 2014)

War gestern beim Foddokurs... es wurde mit Kiloschweren Ofenrohren gebrannst  Aber nen  Histogramm konnte keiner lesen... Schlimm  eigentlich... Ich hab den Größten ... Objektivdurchmesser  ...


----------



## Springmaus (22. Sep. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> War gestern beim Foddokurs... es wurde mit Kiloschweren Ofenrohren gebrannst  Aber nen  Histogramm konnte keiner lesen... Schlimm  eigentlich... Ich hab den_* Größten*_ ... Objektivdurchmesser  ...




na denn


----------



## Springmaus (22. Sep. 2014)




----------



## Springmaus (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

es gibt viel zu lernen aber wir geben nicht auf!

       [


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Sep. 2014)

Das ist wohl war. Der Dozent fragte: wozu ist die AE-L / AE-F Taste da? 
Antwort meinerseits: Funktionslos. Und alle anderen saßen auch Ratlos da. 
Richtig ist, man speichert die Belichtungsmessung. 
Bedeutet man fokusiert das Objekt seiner Begierde an mit halb durchgedrücktem Auslöser drückt zusätzlich AE-L/AE-F und hält damit die Belichtungsmessung wie auch den Fokus und kann die Kamera schwenken.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
jetzt wird's ja mal wieder interessant. Seit man im Digitalzeitalter Direktzugriff auf Belichtung, ISO-Empfindlichkeit und Weißabgleich hat, finde ich eine solche Herangehensweise ein wenig antiquiert, aber ich bin alles andere als ein Profi. Noch dazu, wo es immer mehr  Fokussierungshilfen gibt (bei neuen Modellen). Ich habe die SLR's ja schon auf der Schutthalde der Geschichte gesehen (nicht nur ich im thread vorab, jetzt auch der Heise-Verlag ). Meine Vision ist die Kombination einer "Lytro" mit einer alpha 7. Praktisch wird es vielleicht einen "3D-Sensor" geben, der auf einem Dutzend mm² in 3..16 Tiefenstufen "fotografiert". Auf diese Weise hat man die Kombi einer Lichtfeldkamera mit einer klassischen digitalen. Der interessante Aspekt an so einem Gerät ist der, dass Bilder - und somit Kameras - nach wie vor ihre eigene Daseinsberechtigung haben können, und Bilder nicht als Abfallprodukte eines Videos oder Hologramms verkommen müssen (was die Konsequenz wäre, wenn sich die heutige Fotografie nicht weiter entwickelt). 
So weit ein bißchen Philosophie. Der thread ist ja sehr unterhaltsam geworden, und ich möchte da kein Spaßverderber sein. Erst heute hatte ich das seltene Erlebnis, einer __ Hornisse zuzusehen, wie sie einen dicken "Brummer" gefangen, und dann Schritt für Schritt sich zubereitet hat. Das war recht martialisch - nach dem Abtrennen des Kopfs (mit dem Kiefer Hals durchbissen), wurden die Beine abgezwackt, und ich ging dann gebannt langsam die Kamera holen. Die ganze Zeit hing die Hornisse mit ihrem hinteren rechten Bein in einer meiner Rosen. Für zwei Fotos hat's noch gereicht, beim zweiten schaffte ich es gerade noch, den "AF" auszuschalten. Als drittes noch eine Katze mit dem Tele, auch manuell fokussiert. Das Motiv ist nicht sehr toll, dennoch lag ich äußerst unbequem eine ganze Weile auf dem Boden, bis ich endlich ignoriert wurde.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Sep. 2014)

Hi Rolf, das Thema ist doch entspannt trotz meines Anfangsehlers... Wir liegen doch nur auf dem Boden für ne  geiles Foddo... so sind wir eben ....


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (24. Sep. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Seit man im Digitalzeitalter Direktzugriff auf Belichtung, ISO-Empfindlichkeit und Weißabgleich hat, finde ich eine solche Herangehensweise ein wenig antiquiert, aber ich bin alles andere als ein Profi. Noch dazu, wo es immer mehr Fokussierungshilfen gibt (bei neuen Modellen).



Tja, und genau darin liegt IMO der Widerspruch (bzw. das „Problem“): (fast) jeder meint, wenn er sich einen moderne (teuere) Kamera mit zig Automatik-Funktionen kauft, dann macht er auch (voll)automatisch tolle bzw. perfekte Bilder. Klar - die Aufnahmequalität hat sich im Laien- bzw. Amateurbereich in den letzten Jahren sicherlich deutlich verbessert. ABER: die Kamera wird IMMER einen Kompromiss bei der Aufnahme machen (müssen). Im besten Fall wird man es kaum merken oder, im schlechtesten Fall eben doch, weil z.B. mangels Licht bzw. zu kurzer Belichtungszeit einfach der ISO-Wert hochgestuft wird, was dann zu starkem Farbrauschen führt. Oder aber die Kamera weiß nicht, dass sich das Objekt der Begierde bewegt, was zur Unschärfe führt etc.. Mag sein, dass viele damit gut leben können, es sich einfach machen möchten und das meiste der Kamera überlassen. Ich persönlich setze mich lieber mit der Technik auseinander und möchte SELBER bestimmen, wie mein Bild wird (was wird wie scharf etc.).  Und ich bin weit davon entfernt, dass jedes zweite Bild brauchbar wird .... 

Beste Beispiele sind die letzten geposteten Bilder: Die Hundefotos sind leider unscharf (falsch focussiert oder zu lange Belichtungszeit, was schade ist, denn die Motive sind klasse!), die __ Hornissen verrauscht und die Katze überbelichtet). Das soll jetzt bitte kein erhobener Zeigefinger sein, ich will damit nur sagen, dass Automatik und Programme eben noch lange keine Bilder in der Qualität liefern, wie man es sich wünscht oder erwartet. Hier wäre manuelle Eingreifen oder aber vor allem mehr Wissen über die Materie und die Technik einfach hilfreich.

Aber das ist ja das Schöne an diesem Hobby (wie an vielen anderen auch): jeder kann für sich selber entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht. Die Ansprüche sind ja auch verschieden und das ist jetzt nicht wertend gemeint. Meine Frau versteht auch nicht, warum ich die Bilder immer noch bearbeiten will/muss („wieso, das ist doch gut so ...!“) 
So, das wäre meine Meinung auf die Schnelle ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2014)

Sehr schön geschrieben ... R@iner 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Sep. 2014)

Ich denke es wird sich viel bewegen auf dem Fotomarkt. Neue Techniken...

Was mir einen besonderen Spaß macht, man beschäftigt sich mit jedem Bild. Wie nehm ichs auf von wo, liegt Kram im Weg der das Bild stören könnte... mit Kameraenstellungen experiementieren usw. Und zu guter letzt kommt die Nachbearbeitung.  Schon ist 1 Foddo fertsch. 

Übrigens Empfehlung vom Foddodozenten für bewegte Bilder: Iso400 rein, kleine Blende (offen) Belichtungsautomatik und Feuer. 

Ich hab bis dato immer den Sportmodus genommen...


----------



## Springmaus (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

da habt Ihr schon recht ! Ich bin noch an Anfang und so wird es nix mehr mit Motivprogramme !!! Alles wird eingestellt und das ist gar nicht so einfach übung
macht den Meister bei meinen Hundefotos war ich schon echt beleidigt das es nicht so geworden ist wie ich wollte aber ich fand die Motive klasse.
über verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer dankbar!!
Der nächst Kurs ist schon gebucht


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Sep. 2014)

moin Doris,
wir haben alle mal angefangen... wie mit dem Teich auch 
Was mir persönlich sehr, sehr gut gefällt an Deinen Hundefotos....
wie ausdrucksstark Du euren herrlich bemuskelten Hund rüberbringst!
Die "Schärfe" kommt mit der Übung,
weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deiner Kamera!


----------



## Springmaus (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
@Eva-Maria:  Danke!

Die Lotta-Maus macht es mir auch einfach "Sie ist Ballbekloppt"


----------



## Springmaus (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

  
Hab mir ein neues Objektiv gegönnt 
Canon Macro EF-S 60mm 1:2,8


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe es nach Jahren des um Objektive im Kaufhaus herumschleichens getan. Es gab immer die Überlegung gibst mehr aus oder weniger Tests gelesen... 
Ich bin Besitzer des Tamron 70-300 und bin  schwer begeistert. 
Bin gerade Nachtaktiv und lichte Werbeschilder in xxx metern entfernung liegen. Der Stabi arbeitet wirklich sauber. Wenn man bei 3Sekunden Verschlusszeit die Kamera halbwegs still halten kann kommt fast was gescheites raus. 
Ich knippse die Steine vom Hafengebäude und bekomme die (überbelichtet) wirklich sauber hin...

Nachtübungen sind das schwierigste und mir fehlt gerad ein Mond oder Ufo. 

Wenn es das Budget zulässt durchaus eine Empfehlung. Für einige ist es auch weit weit unter Budget. ... Das macht das Thema manchmal recht schwierig.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Doris,
Deine Aufnahme gefällt mir sehr gut. Ob Rainer diesmal auf unterbelichtet und falschen Fokus tippen wird ?
An der Aufnahme kommt gut zum Ausdruck, dass die Beeren einen matten Glanz haben, und das Blatt links oben ist gerade noch an den Stellen scharf, an denen es der Kamera am nächsten ist.
Das Histogramm ist nicht über den vollen Farbbereich gezogen, sondern gibt im Mittelbereich nur die Rot- und Grüntöne wieder, und hat ein paar Tiefen. Die Frühherbst-Stimmung, die daraus erwächst, kann man regelrecht spüren.
Ich wünsche Die viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Objektiv. Ich habe auch ein 50/1,7 MD für meine Sony (das sind in Kleinbild 75 mm), was eine gute Ergänzung zu den beiden mit variabler Brennweite ist.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (26. Sep. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ob Rainer diesmal auf unterbelichtet und falschen Fokus tippen wird ?



Aber klar, gerne doch  
Unterbelichtet - eher nein (ist auch nicht so schlimm wie überbelichtet). Aber der Focus sollte doch auf den Beeren bzw. der vorderen Beere liegen. Insgesamt leider etwas unscharf weil vermutlich ohne Stativ fotografiert. Gerade bei Makro ist ein Stativ (und Windstille) eigentlich Pflicht, damit die Aufnahmen wirklich scharf werden. So, da ich ja hier für’s Meckern zuständig bin, warte ich dann mal auf neue Steilvorlagen lol


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (26. Sep. 2014)

Nachtrag: übrigens Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Objektiv! Aber bitte leg Dir wirklich ein Stativ zu, sonst wäre es schade um die Aufnahmen


----------



## Springmaus (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

Stativ  ist vorhanden war nur nicht mit.

Eigendlich hatte ich den Focus auf die vordere Beere.

Steilvorlagen kannste bekommen.


----------



## Springmaus (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

@Gartenteichumbauer: Wo sind deine Bilder ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Sep. 2014)

So, hab mal ein paar von der Karte befreit:

Der Hafen fix geknippst, mein Gartenpanorama:
 

Iso 1000 (ich hab auch nen fast gutes Iso 200) Freihand 300 mm

 
 
Iso 3200 300 mm:
 
 
Schild
 

Fernmacro Freihand 300mm:
 


Mein Neuer  Pepe in der Eingewöhnung 300mm Freihand:
 


wars erstmal.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Sep. 2014)

Noch ein paar von gerade eben:

Freihandfeuerwerk:


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe meine Kamera mittlerweile 1 1/2 Jahre und mittlerweile mache ich damit solche Aufnahmen wie diese. Ohne Blitz!
 

Und ich habe auch das Tamron 70-300mm USD, starkes Objektiv.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Dieter, ich denk wir haben eine Mondtaugliche Ausrüstung (dann müssen wir nicht immer Mitch's Mönde und Sönnen bestaunen... dann haben wir unsere Eigenen ) bin mal gespannt wenn wieder Mond ist was das wird. Deine Bilder konnt ich nicht betrachten, da Flachrate alle... 

Ne Festbrennweite ist das nächste Objekt meiner Begierde. Sieht man klar an Doris ihren Bildern. Muß noch werden.


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

Hi Thomas,



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wenn wieder Mond ist was das wird



damit du deine eigenen "Mönde" rechtzeitig ablichten kannst und die richtige Position findest  ==> http://photoephemeris.com/tpe-for-desktop


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Hi Mitch, die Mönde sind nicht das Problem sondern eher die Wolken davor. .. mein Lieber  Mitch,Du bekommst Konkurrenz.. leider grad Mondlos  wart  nur ab bis ich meine Mönde abgelichtet hab... Is nur grad keiner da...


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2014)

Servus

Das wird ja schon ...

Habe ich Euch das schon gezeigt ?

  

Vorsicht, der Weberknecht war echt scharf auf mich 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Wenn man mal die Uhr vergessen hat...
Das Bild ist schon leicht gezoomt und überbelichtet...
  


  


Freihand 300mm Zeitmessung.

Gehe meine 300mm Macros durch und werd sicher noch ein paar Bilder einstellen. 
Bis denn dann


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Gehe meine 300mm Macros durch



 du meinst wohl eher 300mm Zoom


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Yes 

                    

Fische ohne Polfilter (der liegt zu Hause) Ich bin fasziniert von dem Objektiv...


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Uhr vergessen hat...
> Das Bild ist schon leicht gezoomt und überbelichtet...


und schief  

  

Wenn jetzt die Schärfe im Original am Uferstreifen gelegen hätte ...

Ich war so frei 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Hi Helmut,

nein, das Bild ist nicht schief, es ist ein seichter Wasserfall... Ich habe dem Bild keine Beachtung geschenkt sondern nur als Vergleichsbild mit aufgenommen. 
Ich kann mit Panoramabildern nicht viel anfangen, ist wirklich nicht mein Ding... Drum mache ich fast nie welche.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Mitch hat aber eine gute Fragestellung aufgeworfen. 

Was ist ein Makro?


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

Was ist ein Makro? eigentlich ganz einfach

wenn der Abbildungsmaßstab der Linse 1:1 bis 1:4 hat

z.B. eine Münze so ablichten das die Münze das Ganze Bild füllt - ohne zu croppen - das wäre dann 1:1


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

das Tamron  SP AF 70-300 F/4-5.6 Di VC USD hat den max. Abbildungsmaßstab1:4

d.h.  du bringst musst schon 4 Münzen hinlegen um das Bild voll zubekommen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Hm? 
Ich kann mir die Münze aber auch aus 1 Meter Entfernung ranzomen und habe den selben Effekt. 

Also im Ergebnis sieht man es nicht unbedingt , ob es ein Makro oder ZoomMakro ist. 

Ich probier das morgen 1 Münze 1:1.


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

fast vergessen - das ganze ist auch noch abhängig von der Sensorgröße der Kamera

APS-C         = 22,2 x 14,8 mm
DX               = 23,7 x 15,6 mm
Kleinbild/Fx = 36,0 x 24,0 mm


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2014)

Hi Mitch,

genau deswegen heißt das Thema Einstieg in die Spiegelreflexwelt...
Wer in Dreiteufelsnamen rechnet von Klein In Vollformat um. Bei mir ist nen Sensor drin und der hat gefälligst seine Arbeit zu tun. 

An dem Sensor werde ich nix ändern. Der bleibt jetzt ein paar Jahre so wie er ist. 

Ich finde vielfach, es werden Themen Grundlos verkompliziert (unter den Profis)


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die Münze aber auch aus 1 Meter Entfernung ranzomen und habe den selben Effekt



wenn du das Tamron SP AF 70-300 F/4-5.6 Di VC USD hast wird das Bild ned scharf ==> kürzeste Einstellentfernung  1.50 m

probier doch mal ein Lineal so nahe wie möglich und scharf zu knipsen

in etwas so    dann weißt du was mit der Linse geht

bei mir hat die Linse eine Naheinstellgrenze von 0,5m und einen max. Abbildungsmaßstab 1:3,1

DX = 23,7 mm X 3,1 = 73,47 mm ==> ich bringe Gegenstände von ca. 7,3 cm in voller Breite aufs Bild - mehr geht mit der Linse ned


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

... ich hab ne Linsenkombination die hat ne Naheinstellungsgrenze von 0mm. In Echt. 

Wenn ich damit Ameisen ablichte krabbeln die übers Objektiv, weil man zu Nah rangehen muss. 

Helmut hat mich zu den "Fernmakros" inspiriert. Ich finde es interessanter aus größerer Entfernung Dinge Scharf ablichten zu können. 

Und seien wir mal ehrlich ich habe die Libelle aus ca 2 Metern Entfernung Freihand aus dem Gartenstuhl abgelichtet. Nicht jedes Härchen ist präzise und dennoch nicht schlecht. 

Die Technik die man kaufen kann ist so genial und wenn ich könnte würde ich einen Schrank voller Objektive haben. Geht net, drum suche ich immer gut Kompromisse (und die sind wirklich gut...)

Was haltet Ihr von meinem Feuerwerk? Ich hab wirklich damit gekämpft. Iso rauf iso runter... Ich fands sehr schwer abzulichten, zumal man einen schwarzen Himmel anvisiert und und dann kommen wirklich schnelle Geschosse hoch die man halbwegs präzise ablichten will.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Mitch,

danke für den Tipp. Ich bin jetzt ein armer Mann. 

Ich habe mir Münzen in die Sonne gelegt und meine Knippskiste geholt. 
Zwischenzeitlich ist das Geld in der Sparbüchse meiner Tochter gelandet...

Hier mal ein Bild von dem was noch übrig ist:
  
  

Bedeutet, ich bekomme 9 cm kleinen Kleinkram abgelichtet. 
  
Am Bildschirm entspricht 1 mm = 1,5 cm. Für mein Verständnis ist das ein Makro (auch wenn`s noch besser geht). Würde 1mm = 1mm entsprechen (müsste eigentlich 50-55mm entsprechen) hört für mich Makro auf. 

Ich finde die Frage interessant und ich habe da evtl. ein Verständnisproblem.


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

na die Idee mit den Münzen ist doch ned schlecht und lässt sich _fast_ überall reproduzieren 


   



bitte vergleiche nicht die möglichen Vergrößerungen am Bildschirm mit einem Makrobild

wenn der Durchmesser der 0,02€ Münze die Bildbreite füllen würde dann wäre der Abbildungsmaßstab 1:1 sonst sind es nur Vergrößerungen

wie das da


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Hi Mitch, 
es dämmert. Alles was so groß ist wie der Sensor und Vollbild abgelichtet werden kann ist ein Makro? Bedeutet wir sehen hier nur ganz ganz selten ein Makro?


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2014)

so selten sind "echte Makrobilder" ned ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/makrojahr-2013.38133/

schau dir z.B. mal die Bilder von Conny an - die sind echt top


und dort gibt es auch welche ==> http://www.natur-makro.de/index.html


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2014)

Hey ihr Fotoprofis,
ich lese hier ja nur absolut unwissend mit.

Aber zu meinem Verständnis,
ist so was Makro?

 
oder ist das hier gut oder schlecht fokussiert?   
Ich hab da eher wenig Ahnung, aber meine "Kleene" macht irgendwie nette Fotos, finde ich ...
und ich möchte es gerne verstehen und  lernen.

Ich finde Euren Thread klasse und taste mich gerade erstmal über die Theorie da ran.
Hat Lea ohne besonders viel Wissen, aber mit einem aufmerksamen Auge, 
unter Umständen eine Ahnung?
             
Danke für Eure Einschätzung...
denn ich lerne gerne
Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Kenn ich doch alle. Was denkst warum ich die Kamera habe. Nur wegen Euren genialen Bildern.

Nochmal zum Makro: heißt es gibt nur genau eine Brennweite die Makro ist. Mehr geht nicht sonst müssten ja Bildpunkte dazuerfunden werden.

Dennoch steht auf vielen Objektiven was von Makro (auch auf einem von mir) obwohl es kein "echtes" Makro ist. 
Habe ich getestet es passen immer mehrere 2Cent Stücke drauf. 

Somit bin ich schon der Meinung das das gemeine Makro einen Bereich meint. 

Werd mal googlen, aber nicht mit abgelaufener Flachrate.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Hi Bine,

Deine Kleene hat einen wirklich guten Blick und die Bilder sind 1. Sahne.

Ich vermute mal das sie stark überarbeitet wurden. Selbst das gehört mittlerweile zu nem guten Foto dazu... (mal mehr mal weniger)


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2014)

Hehe Thomas, 
da wurde eigentlich nur ihr Name(Label) hinzu gefügt...
ansonsten eher alles echt.
Ich werde das Lob gerne weitergeben, da wird sich Lea sehr drüber freuen.
Gruß und danke Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Das aus meiner Sicht schöne ist, sie hat Stimmungen eingefangen nicht nur einfach Bilder. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist es Ihr unglaublich gut gelungen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Hi Bine, mal ne Frage wie alt ist Lea?


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2014)

Lea ist 18 Jahre alt
Hat sich vor knapp 2 Jahren eine klasse Kamera gekauft


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Hut ab. Bild1 ist falsch fokusiert... weil man eigentlich auf die Pollen anlegt. Aber wirklich nicht schlimm. Ich find sie hat gute Ideen.


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2014)

Danke Thomas
ich leite es gerne so weiter....

und nun möchte ich Euer Thema nicht noch mehr missrauchen.
Lese gerne weiterhin mit.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2014)

Ist doch kein Themenmissbrauch... 
Wie definert man ein richtig gutes Bild? 
Ganz einfach: es ist das Bild was man sich Ausdrucken würde und dick un fett übee die Couch hängt.da man da weder das Histogramm noch die technichen Details wie die Aufnahme entstanden ist danebenhängt ist alles erlaubt. 

Ich habs mir nur am Handy angesehen...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (29. Sep. 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Das wird ja schon ...
> 
> ...


Super! schreck


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2014)

Danke R@iner 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2014)

So mein lieber Mitch... ich hab zwar nur den halben Mond, aber ich hab ihn.

Einfach mal um die Unterschiede zu verdeutlichen:

ISO 3200 Mönd mit Sternen

  
ISO 250 Mönd Sternlos:


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2014)

Hi Thomas,

für den Anfang ganz gut, aber wo sind die Sterne


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2014)

Welche Sterne? Es war nur rauschen... War nicht Sternenklar aber my first Möndlein hat gestrahlt, wenn auch nur zur Hälfte...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Okt. 2014)

ISO 250 ist eindeutig besser, weil weniger bzw. kein Rauschen . Belichtungszeit? Stativ ja oder nein? Ich frage, weil etwas unscharf, also entweder zu lange belichtet (und der Mond war schon ein zu großes Stück weiter gewandert) oder aus der Hand, und daher etwas verwacklt. Oder ist das eine Ausschnittvergrößerung?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2014)

Bilder sind frei Hand und es sind beides ungefähr gleich große Ausschnittsvergrösserungen. 
Belichtumgszeiten waren 1/2000 bei Iso 3200 und 1/200 bei Iso 250.

Es liegen Welten zwischen meinem alten 18-200 und dem 70-300.


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2014)

Hi Thomas,

so nun kann ich dir mal ein echtes Makro zeigen




  

(mein Hund war leicht irritiert, hat aber ruhiggehalten als ich ihr mit der Linse so nahe gekommen bin)


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2014)

Braver Hund
Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2014)

Blödmann... ein Wikippediamakro wird im Verhältnis 1:10 defieniert...  ich Schätze Dich sehr. Liebe


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2014)

Beim erstellen von diesem Fred ging es mir darum auf Fehler Probleme... hinzuweisen. Ich bin nicht der Weltbeste Fotograf und erarbeite mir die Dinge. Ich hab aber so tolle Leute um mich rum...


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2014)

.. ich auch nicht,

da wir es aber letztens von Makro Bildern hatten wollte ich dir nur zeigen wie nahe/groß man ein Objekt ablichten kann wenn man ein Makroobjektiv benutzt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2014)

Mein lieber Mitch, ich find das Klasse.. ich kann es nur leider nicht... 
Wenn ich von Dir Tipps bekomme klaut meine Tochter mein Geld.. auch wenns nur 2 Cent sind..


----------



## Springmaus (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

heute im Tierpark üben na ja ich konnte meine Kolegin nicht!!!
Leider war das Licht nicht gut aber bitte her mit der Kritik.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Kritik: Weiß dieser Vogel nicht wie Äste aussehen...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Okt. 2014)

Gar nicht kamerascheu dieser Wellensittich - oder eben doch? 
Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Aufnahme


----------



## pema (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Doris,
dieses Foto ist (in meinen Augen) ein schönes Beispiel für ein gelungenes Foto.
Klar, der Piepmatz ist nicht ganz scharf - leider ist die Nummer der Canonkamera schärfer ... aber: alle die es sehen finden es lustig und werden sich an dieses Foto erinnern.
Die Steigerung wäre dann die ganze Angelegenheit mit der Schärfe auf dem Hauptobjekt...aber auch so: schön.
petra


----------



## Springmaus (26. Nov. 2014)

Hallo
sehr ruhig ist es hier geworden !!! Keiner mehr am üben ? Ich schon


----------



## mitch (26. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Doris,

ned schlecht  , da hat man fast das Gefühl dein Wuff springt gleich aus dem Monitor  

das üben zahlt sich schon aus,




Springmaus schrieb:


> Keiner mehr am üben ?



ich übe auch immer wieder mal Sonnenuntergänge, bis irgendwann der passende auf dem Chip ist


----------



## fermate (26. Nov. 2014)

Erst der Wellensittich und jetzt das Vollspeed-Foto ...
Beides sind Situationen aus dem Leben, bei denen man gern dabei gewesen wäre. 
Solche fröhlichen Hundefotos beglücken mich. 
Gleichzeitig werde ich wehmütig, weil sofort die Erinnerung an unsere Hündin hochkommt.
Kurz vor Weihnachten im letzten Jahr ist sie gestorben. 
Jetzt leben bei uns noch drei Katzen - das ist anders, aber auch wundervoll.

Tobt, spielt und kuschelt mit dem Spring-ins-Feld soviel ihr könnt.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Limnos (27. Nov. 2014)

Hi

@:  wollte ich dir nur zeigen wie nahe/groß man ein Objekt ablichten kann wenn man ein Makroobjektiv benutzt.

Allen die kein Makroobjektiv haben zum Trost. Man kann ähnliche Effekte erzielen mit einem starken Tele und danach das erwünschte Objekt raus vergrößern. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass das Bild scharf genug für eine u.U. erhebliche Ausschnittsvergößerung ist. Aber diese Methode hat auch unbestreitbare Vorteile gegenüber einem Makro-Objektiv: die Schärfentiefe ist i.A. deutlich größer und man muss nicht so nah ran, falls das Objekt scheu ist. Eine weitere Möglichkeit - falls die Kamera ein Filtergewinde hat - ist die Verwendung einer Nahaufnahme (close up) Linse, die es preiswert in vier Stufen von einer bis 10 Dioptrien gibt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2014)

klasse Foto, Doris!
Und ein ordentlicher Brocken geworden, Dein Schnuffel!


----------



## Springmaus (11. März 2015)

Hallo, 

so immer noch am üben das hier ist das neue Familienmitglied meiner Tochter !

Man her mit der Kritik!


----------



## mitch (11. März 2015)

Hi Doris,

echt klasse Schnappschuss


----------



## bekamax (11. März 2015)

Hi Doris,
bitte ist der süß!!!!


----------



## bilderzaehler (24. März 2015)

War heute abend bei den Störchen ... überall klapperte und sexelte es. Aufnahme ungeschnitten mit der EOS 70D und dem EF 300/4 L IS.

Die 70D hab ich eigtl. nur als Backup-Kamera, aber hier hat mir der Crop-Faktor gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. März 2015)

Mach mal Bilder mit der richtigen Kamera..
Ich mag die Bilder von meiner Backup Kamera auch nicht so sehr.
Ich denk wir würden uns freuen, Bilder vom Deiner richtigen Kamera zu sehem.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. März 2015)

Hallo Bilderzähler,
klasse Aufnahme! So ein "backup" habe ich nicht mal als richtige Kamera . Da meine Kamera jetzt immer öfter Verschlussprobleme hat, habe ich eine zusätzliche Motivation, mal nach einer Neuen zu schauen. Mal als Eckdaten:
SONY Alpha 230, gekauft im August 2011, verfügbar seit 2009 Test. Dank jahrelanger "Analog-Fotografie" mit Spiegelreflex bin ich eher sparsam mit dem Drücken des Auslösers (wie hat mich da der Film über "Walter Mitty" gefreut). 
Nach etwa 10.000 Aufnahmen gibt es Verschlussprobleme, ohne dass die Kamera unter Staub/Sand/Dreck in einer übergebührlichen Weise leiden musste. Es ist abzusehen, dass das "Billigplastik" nicht mehr ewig funktionieren wird. Daher wird meine nächste Entscheidung deutlich "nachhaltiger"  werden. Ich werde ganz konservativ auf einen Hersteller setzen, der einen mit seinem Objektivsortiment nicht im Regen stehen läßt. Aus dieser Sicht bedaure ich meinen Ausstieg von Nikon bei der Umstellung zu digital. Es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis die Kamera unbrauchbar geworden ist, bis dahin werde ich noch etliche Bilder liefern.


----------



## bilderzaehler (25. März 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

danke schön 

Auch ich stamme aus uralten Analogzeiten, in denen man sich zweimal überlegte auf den Auslöser zu drücken (Btw. habe mich gerade über eine Hobbykollegin amüsiert, die seit Ende 2011 180.000 Auslösungen auf ihre 5D MK 2 geballert hat und jetzt eine Neue sucht ... hab ihr zu einer Videokamera geraten ). Meine 5D MK 3 hat seit Frühling 2013 gerade mal 13.000 Auslösungen.

Eine Backup-Kamera habe ich, seit dem ich mich 2008 bei den Plitvicer Wasserfällen in Kroatien am 1. Tag auf regennassen Holzplanken mit der Kamera lang gemacht habe ... ich wäre am Liebsten gleich abgereist, hab dann die restlichen 5 verregneten Tage dann aber doch mit einer Kompaktkamera weiter fotografiert 

Mit der 70D bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, aber das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau. Wenn man das Vollformat gewohnt ist kommt wohl keine Cropkamera mit, alleine das Rauschverhalten ist schon ein anderes. Allerdings hab ich bei den Störchen gerne auf den Cropfaktor und die schnellere Bildfolge der 70D zurück gegriffen.

Von daher alles gut, mein Beitrag war nicht großkotzig gemeint ... er zeigt lediglich die Ernsthaftigkeit, mit der ich die Fotografie betreibe 

@ Thomas Gartenteichumbauer ... habe mittlerweile einige Fotos hier hochgeladen, die mit meiner "richtigen Kamera" fotografiert wurden. Allerdings sieht man die Unterschiede wirklich nur im Original, im Vollformat ist halt weniger Arbeit in Photoshop nötig.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2015)

Servus Thomas (Bilderzaehler)



bilderzaehler schrieb:


> ( .... ) habe mittlerweile einige Fotos hier hochgeladen, die mit meiner "richtigen Kamera" fotografiert wurden. *Allerdings sieht man die Unterschiede wirklich nur im Original*, im Vollformat ist halt weniger Arbeit in Photoshop nötig.


 
Und deshalb schleppt man soviele Kilo Equipment herum. Wer braucht eigentlich noch Photoshop ?
Canon ist leider nicht der innovativste Hersteller von Fotoequipment.

Ich schleppte auch früher eine 5D und eine 1D MkII mit diversen L-Linsen herum. Viel hat sich bei Canon seit damals nicht geändert. Außer das sie preislich abgehoben haben.
Da ist Nikon am Boden geblieben.
Olympus ist sehr Innovativ, und bietet kleines leichtes Equipment. Von der Qualität brauchen wir erst garnet anfangen. HighEnd, gedichtet und mit den TopPro/Pro FT/mFT-Linsen ergibt das eine Bildqualität die sich nicht hinter C/N -Profibodys verstecken braucht.

Ich verlinke mal ein Bild

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bilderzaehler (25. März 2015)

Helmut, klasse Foto 

Ich denke mal, dass sich die Kamerahersteller samt Linsen heute nicht mehr viel nehmen, ein Fotobekannter schwört auf Pentax, Fuji hat brutal aufgeholt und Sony hat auch einen feinen VF-Body im Sortiment. Wenn man sich mal für eine Kameramarke entschieden hat, ist es als Normalo relativ schwer den Hersteller zu wechseln. Schon alleine wegen dem Objektivpark. Wobei mir die Schlepperei auch auf den Sack geht, im letzten Jahr habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen mein geliebtes 300/2,8 gegen das 300/4 getauscht. 2/3 weniger Gewicht, aber auch schlechter in der Abbildung. Wobei ich meines zum Justieren geben muss.

Bei den Preisen zu Canon muss ich Dir leider recht geben, aber ich meine, dass Canon lediglich die Preise an Nikon angepasst hat. Wobei die großen weissen Objektive natürlich sackteuer sind, schau, was das neue EF 100-400 kostet, die bei Canon haben echt nen Batscher. Allerdings hab ich beim Verkauf meines 300/2,8, Baujahr 2008, fast den Neupreis bekommen, das ist die andere Seite der hohen Preise.

LIebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2015)

Das 100-400er hat den Preis fast verdoppelt.

Vergleich Nikon 200-400 mit Canon 200-400/+1,4 Beluga (=Konverter).
Da bekommst ja dafür schon einen netten Kleinwagen bei Canon.
Preis (ein bisserl runterscrollen).

Ich habe von Canon zu mFT gewechselt. War sogar lukrativ.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. März 2015)

moin Doris,
wat für 'ne seute Knutschkugel ist das denn bitte? 
Bei Sonnenschein solch' farb-intensive Hunde zu fotografieren ist keine einfache Geschichte.....
speziell weiss und schwarz sind da 2 Farben, die einen zur Verzweiflung treiben können,
weiß ich aus eigener 'leidvoller' Erfahrung.... unsere Pointer sind auch nicht einfach zu fotografieren.

Nun zu Deinem Bild.
Die Perspektive ist klasse, Du musst ja quasi auf dem Boden gelegen haben, um auf 'Augenhöhe' mit
dem Knirps gewesen zu sein.
Hast Du bitte mal die EXIF-Daten zu diesem Bild?
So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen:
eine etwas höhere Geschwindigkeit, eine Blende f/4 oder 5, ISO 100 - 200
In der Nachbearbeitung mal schauen wie sich 'Gegenlicht' macht, damit der Bereich
zwischen den Augen klarer rüberkommt.
Bin mal gespannt auf die EXIFs,
schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. März 2015)

Lieber Bilderzähler, 

Dies sollte ein Einstiegsthema für Anfänger sein und eigentlich nicht von Profis mitgestalltet werden. Doch, als gute Kritiker. 

Die Fotos, die hier rein sollen sind eigentlich mehr Übungsbilder, um die Kamera besser zu verstehen. 
Halt ein Übungsthread, mit hilfreichen Kritikern an der Seite.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Opjektif für 11.000 Euro    

Mir reicht alles was mein Handy macht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2015)

Hallo Totto,

Objektive gibts auch deutlich günstiger.
Für meine bekomm ich im Höchstfall nen Schrottauto.
Wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, ist es eins der schönsten Hobbys, fernab der Handyknippserei.

Lieber Helmut und Thomas, lasst das Thema den Einsteigern und gebt Eure guten Ratschläge bitte dazu.

Es ist Klasse, dass Helmut das Thema hat durchgehen lassen. 
11.000 Euro Objektive ist ne andere Hausnummer und schreckt, glaube ich, auch ab in das Thema mit nem 18-55 einzusteigen.
Ich denk Ihr wisst wie ich es meine.


----------



## Springmaus (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
zur Zeit bin ich mit meiner 500 d echt zufrieden ! Habe mir aber ein Sigma 70-200mm 2,8 gegönnt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2015)

Hi Doris, Hunde sind soo schöne Motive. Hab meinen auch immer durchs Wasser gejagt um solche Bilder zu bekommen.


----------



## Petta (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Spiegelreflexgemeinde,

ich hätte 2 Nikons(analog)1Metzblitz und diverse Objektive ( Sigma und Nicon )von denen ich mich trennen möchte.
Bei Interesse kann ich eine Liste einstellen.
Alles in einem top Zustand.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2015)

Hi Peter, stell es doch bei "biete" ein. Viel bekommen wirst Du vermutlich nicht, weil die Technik überholt ist.

Schön wäre, wenn es hier mehr Experimente gibt. Ich werd mal ein paar Ideen einstellen.


----------



## Springmaus (3. Apr. 2015)

Hab noch eins von heute ! Mekkert mal los


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2015)

Springmaus schrieb:


> Mekkert mal los


ok dann versuch ich mal.
Da fehlen die Blätter an den Bäumen und 20°C auf dem Thermometer 

Ansonsten einfach geil.

LG René


----------



## Springmaus (4. Apr. 2015)

oh man Du hast recht sehe ich erst jetzt  dann muss das weg.


----------



## EntenMichl (4. Apr. 2015)

worauf liegt da der Fokus?
mir kommt vor dass das gesammte Bild eine leichte unschärfe hat, am besten zu sehen am überhängenden Ast rechts oben.
kannst du mal die Exifs zeigen? denn die lassen sich nicht rausziehen mit Viewer


----------



## Springmaus (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

es war ja schon fast dunkel!

Iso 200
2,8
1/320s


----------



## bilderzaehler (4. Apr. 2015)

Landschaften mit zwoachter Blende ... ich persönlich hätte die ISO hochgesetzt und die Blende zwecks Tiefenschärfe geschlossen. Oder vom Stativ fotografiert ... ist halt nicht so spontan. Aber das Foto an sich gefällt durch Stimmung und Aufbau.

Schöne Eiertage


----------



## Springmaus (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ja war spontan ! Aber hast recht Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2015)

So, nu frag ich mal. Meine Holde möchte eine "gute" Kamera. Was kauft man da?

Bevor jetzt Haus und Hof verkauft werden muss um sich so was zu leisten. Mal ein paar Worte zu den Vorkenntnissen.
Derzeit hat Sie eine Aldi Medion 21xoptical Zoom Lens ca 120 Euro und die macht Fotos wenn Sie auf den Knopf drückt. Die hat einiges an Einstellmöglichkeiten die aber nicht genutzt werden.
Sowas : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Medion-Life-...356394?hash=item1ea7b01faa:g:CdgAAOSw8-tWWX1k

Nu, möchte Sie eine wie gesagt "Gute"...ich schätze mal irgend was im 200-400 Euro Bereich.

Zu was würdet Ihr mir Raten.


----------



## EntenMichl (6. Dez. 2015)

Das ist eine gute Frage Totto
Die selbe frage wie: Momentan fährt sie einen Fiat Punto welches Auto soll ich ihr kaufen??
Da hilft nur in ein Fotofachgeschäft gehen und dich persönlich beraten lassen. Denn mit den ganzen Einstellungen kann eine Kamera kompliziert werden, muss sie aber nicht. 
Das findet man im Geschäft am leichtesten heraus wenn man sie mal in der Hand halten und kurz testen kann. Ebenso ist die Frage will sie bei einer BrigdeCam bleiben oder wechselt sie auf eine DSLR. Hauptaugenmerk liegt m.M. nach der Einsatzzweck der Kamera/der Fotos. Für den privaten Bereich, kleine Familien-Fotos gelingen Fotos mit jeder Kamera, wenn Sie jedoch was besseres mit mehr Helligkeit, Tiefenschärfe, oder Makros machen will würde ich zu einer etwas besseren aber auch teureren Kamera raten. Denn nach ein bisschen Einarbeitung wird sie daran viel mehr Freude haben als je zuvor.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2015)

EntenMichl schrieb:


> Ebenso ist die Frage will sie bei einer BrigdeCam bleiben oder wechselt sie auf eine DSLR.


????


----------



## EntenMichl (7. Dez. 2015)

Das was sie jetzt hat ist eine Bridge Kamera, diese ist eine Mischung aus Spiegelreflexkamera und Kompaktkamera. BridgeCams haben fest aufgebaute Objektive, welche aber einen sehr großen Zoombereich haben.
Digitale Spiegelreflex Kameras (DSLR) haben die Möglichkeit mehrere Objektive verwenden zu können.
Will man sich jedoch mehr mit der Welt der Spiegelreflexkameras auseinander setzen muss man einiges mehr hinlegen als für eine Bridge Kamera.

Anbei sende ich dir noch einen Link wo der unterschied besser erklärt wird.


----------



## bilderzaehler (7. Dez. 2015)

Ich bin ganz beim Michl. Zuerst sollte Totto mal klären, wie weit seine Weltbeste in die Fotografie eintauchen möchte.Spiegelreflex erfordert neben mehr finanziellem Aufwand ein mehr an Engagement, so das Wissen um das Zusammenspiel zwischen Zeit und Blende. Klar kann man bei der Spiegelreflex stur die Programmautomatik nutzen und kommt auch zu guten Ergebnissen. Allerdings wird das der Spiegelreflex nicht gerecht. Wissen rund um die Fotografie erlangt man unter anderem hier.
http://www.fotolehrgang.de
Der andere Weg wäre eine vernünftige Kompaktkamera, die dem weniger versierten Fotografen viel KnowHow abnimmt, aber durch Halbautomatiken und manuellem Modus genug Spielraum zur Kreativität lässt. Denkbar ist auch eine spiegellose Systemkamera.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Limnos (7. Dez. 2015)

Hi 
Ich denke, Bridge- und DSLR tun sich in der Zahl der elektronischen Möglichkeiten nicht viel. 
Die Hauptunterschiede sind: 
Der Chip der DSLR ist größer, die Pixel nicht so dicht gepackt, wodurch nicht so leicht das Bildrauschen auftritt.
Vorteil Bridge: man hat ohne Objektivwechsel alle Möglichkeiten und kann dadurch spontaner sein. Der Preis ist geringer, weil man kein Zubehör braucht. Aufgrund des kleinen Chips ist die Schärfentiefe bei vergleichbarer Blende und Brennweite größer.
Vorteile DSLR: Größerer Blendenumfang (Außer Spiegelteleskop-Objektiv), weniger Bildrauschen, meist mehr Pixel und damit höhere Auflösung.
In einem Fotogeschäft alle features einer Kamera aus zu probieren, würde zurecht die Geduld der Verkäufer überfordern. 
Man soll sich vorher fragen: worauf lege ich besonders Wert: Handlichkeit , Preis, Abbildungsqualität, oder, auch das gibt´s soll es zum Angeben sein!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (7. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Michel,
200-400€...da bleibt eigentlich nur eine BridgeCam. Zwar würdest du für ungef. 400€ wahrscheinlich auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera bekommen...allerdings eher ein Auslaufmodell (wäre ja nicht schlimm) aber auch nur mit einem Normalobjektiv bestückt. Also nichts mit Tele, Zoom oder Makro. Wenn sie das auch noch möchte...dann wird es wirklich teuer. Die Objektive sind dann nämlich um einiges teurer, als die Kamera es war. Die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch mit meiner Nikon DSLR gemacht. Sie hat zwar eine schöne Auflösung...aber für die Zwecke, für die ich eine Kamera benutze, bräuchte ich Wechselobjektive im Wert von - na sagen wir mal - mind. 1000€.
Also habe ich mir dann noch eine Bridge zugelegt . War billiger als die Objektive, die ich gerne für meine Nikon hätte. Und da ich ja kein professioneller Fotograf bin - es reicht.
Ich habe eine Lumix von Panasonic. Die ist mit einem Leica-Objektiv ausgestattet. Das war für mich Kaufentscheidend.
petra


----------



## EntenMichl (7. Dez. 2015)

Geld könnte man bei Dslr´s unendlich viel ausgeben bis man alles hat. Es ist halt immer die Frage setze ich alles ein bzw. will und kann ich alles einsetzen? Wie etwa ein Teleobjektiv, ein Makroobjektiv ein Fisheye, eine Portraitlinse, ein Weitwinkelobjektiv, und ein kleines Zoomobjektiv als immerdrauf. Nicht zu vergessen ein gutes Stativ, Blitze und und und und .... und wenn sie nicht gestorben oder bankrott gegangen sind kaufen sie noch heute.

Ich finde in erster Linie kommt es bei der DSLR auf ein gutes Objektiv an und dann erst die Kamera auf der es angeschlossen ist. Von daher kann es auch ruhig (vor allem als Anfänger) eine "billigere" Einstiegskamera sein oder ein Auslaufmodell.
So empfinde ich es jedenfalls bei meiner Ausrüstung, wobei ich da um einiges über dem Budget von pema bin. Da hat allein das letzte Teil das ich dazugekauft habe über 3000 Euronen gekostet. Ein Spektiv wo ich die Kamera hinten dranbauen kann, man kann es jedoch auch zum bloßen Vogelbeobachten benutzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Dez. 2015)

EntenMichl schrieb:


> Anbei sende ich dir noch einen Link wo der unterschied besser erklärt wird.


Danke für den Link.

Ich denke dann wohl eine eine Bridge.

Was für eine Lumilix hast du ? Mir wurde auch eine Sony RX100 1 oder Nikon D3300 angeraten.
So wie Panasonic Lumix TZ71 von wegen 30 x Zoom


----------



## Petta (8. Dez. 2015)

Ich habe die Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ31 und bin bestens zufrieden.Was mir auch gefällt ist das sie GPS hat.


----------



## pema (8. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was für eine Lumilix hast du ?


Ich benutze die Lumix DCM-FZ200.
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Testbericht/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC-FZ200/8007.aspx
Im Prinzip bin ich mit der Kamera zufrieden...o.k., etwas zu meckern gibt es immer.
petra


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Michel,
> 200-400€...da bleibt eigentlich nur eine BridgeCam. Zwar würdest du für ungef. 400€ wahrscheinlich auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera bekommen...allerdings eher ein Auslaufmodell (wäre ja nicht schlimm) aber auch nur mit einem Normalobjektiv bestückt. Also nichts mit Tele, Zoom oder Makro. Wenn sie das auch noch möchte...dann wird es wirklich teuer. Die Objektive sind dann nämlich um einiges teurer, als die Kamera es war. Die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch mit meiner Nikon DSLR gemacht. Sie hat zwar eine schöne Auflösung...aber für die Zwecke, für die ich eine Kamera benutze, bräuchte ich Wechselobjektive im Wert von - na sagen wir mal - mind. 1000€.
> Also habe ich mir dann noch eine Bridge zugelegt . War billiger als die Objektive, die ich gerne für meine Nikon hätte. Und da ich ja kein professioneller Fotograf bin - es reicht.
> Ich habe eine Lumix von Panasonic. Die ist mit einem Leica-Objektiv ausgestattet. Das war für mich Kaufentscheidend.
> petra



Als Mittelweg könnte ich noch eine Sony Alpha in Rennen werfen mit einem Travelobjektiv 18-200 (z.B. Sigma), für alle Aufnahmen ohne ständiges Wechseln. Damit bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. Im Paket 700-800 Euronen. Beispielbilder hier: https://www.flickr.com/photos/120465607@N03/sets/
Ach ja und ich knipse fast nur im Automatikmodus und vorbeigehen, weil ich faul bin.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Totto,
die besseren Kompaktkameras gibt es. Ich erlaube mir mal, einige der in c't 14/2015 (S. 124 ff.) erwähnten highlights (in Kurzhform) zu nennen:
Canon SX710HS, Nikon S9900, Sony DSC-HX90V, Panasonic DMC-TZ71, Sony HX90V, Olympus SH-2.
So kurz vor Weihnachten fällt mir die Nikon Coolpix P900 ein (viel gelobt). Diese Kamera hatte ich auch schon mal in der Hand, und ich (als langjähriger SLR-Freund) war angetan davon. Preiswerter als diese sind die Canon Powershot SX60HS, und vielleicht auch die Fujifilm Finepix (S9800 oder S9900W).
Ich empfehle Dir, eine Liste einiger Funktionen zu machen, die Dir wichtig sind (z. B. Brennweitenbereich, umgerechnete Lichtstärke, GPS, RAW-Aufzeichnung, Auslöseverzögerung, Blitzschuh, NFC, Videofunktionalität, Aussehen/Handhabung etc), und von diesen und den o. g. Modellen zusammen zu tragen. 
Bei den von mir aufgezählten Modellen vertraue ich dem Heise-Verlag, hinsichtlich der Basis-Funktionalität (zumindest bessere Lichtstärke als Handycam, und damit sinnvoller Spielraum für irgendwelche Knöpfchen) schon mal gut vorsortiert zu haben. Mit zwei, drei speziellen Vorlieben reduziert sich die Auswahl sehr schnell.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Brennweitenbereich, umgerechnete Lichtstärke, GPS, RAW-Aufzeichnung, Auslöseverzögerung, Blitzschuh, NFC, Videofunktionalität, Aussehen/Handhabung


Dazu brauche ich erst mal eine Liste für was das gut ist. Weterhin soll es eine Kamera für meine Frau werden......mal schauen.....ich denke eine mit einer guten Automatik wird das beste sein. Wenn die dann noch weitere Möglichkeiten hat ist es nett.


----------



## Limnos (10. Dez. 2015)

Hi

Mit einer kompakten kann man zwar alt werden, aber sich kaum weiterentwickeln. Bridgekameras erlauben neben dem bequemen Atomatikmodus und den vorgefertigten Situationen: Schnee, Porträt, Nachtaufnahme Sonnenunter/aufgang etc. fast genau die gleiche Kreativität wie DSLR. Nur eben viel preiswerter.
Ich empfehle die SONY HX400V mir 50 er Telezoom und der besten Bildqualität bei Bridge unterhalb der 500 €  Derzeitiger Preis etwa 330 €.
Man sollte sich aber eins klarmachen: Bridge wie DSLR steckt man nicht mal eben in einen Jackentasche.Mit über 500 g und Abmessungen zw. 10cm und 20 cm
(b. Länge Höhe Breite) trägt man sie um den Hals oder in einer Tasche, in die bei starker Ausleuchtung auch noch ein Zusatzblitz und Reseve akkus passen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Totto,
nur mal als Erklärung (bevor du ganz 'dulle' wirst): die einen reden von Spiegelreflexkameras (DSLR), die zweiten von Kompaktkameras und die dritten von Brigde-Kameras.
Ich z.b. habe auch eine *Kompaktkamera* von Lumix. Passt einfach in meine Handtasche. Macht auch gute Fotos und ich nehme sie mit, wenn ich unterwegs und gewappnet  für 'Fotoangriffe' sein möchte.
Meine *Bridge* ( auch von Lumix) ist größer und passt nicht so gut in meine Tasche...dafür macht sie bessere Bilder.
Meine Spiegelreflexkamera (*DSRL)* liegt im Karton auf meinem Bücherregal und ich benutze sie gar nicht mehr...leider kein Geld vorhanden für die gewünschten Objektive.
Für den genannten Preisspiegel würde ich eine Bridge kaufen. Die Automatikprogramme sind bei beiden Formen (Kompakt- oder Bridgekamera) gleich gut und einfach. Bei einer Bridge hast du einfach mehr Möglichkeiten außerhalb des Automatikprogrammes.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2015)

Tja, danke euch allen. 

Bei uns hat sich die geerbte Röhre jetzt nach wohl über 15 Jahren verabschiedet. Somit ist das Kameraprojekt gestorben und wir haben uns einen Flachbildschirm gekauft.

Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere aus dem Forum aus euren Texten was mitnehmen. Ich schätze mal bei mir wird es noch einige Zeit dauern bis die Aldi ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2015)

Ohhh,
aber sie  (die Röhre) hat ja wohl lange gehalten.
Mal ehrlich: mir wäre ein TV auch wichtiger als 'ne Kamera.
petra


----------



## Petta (11. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Tja, danke euch allen.
> 
> Bei uns hat sich die geerbte Röhre jetzt nach wohl über 15 Jahren verabschiedet. Somit ist das Kameraprojekt gestorben und wir haben uns einen Flachbildschirm gekauft.
> 
> Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere aus dem Forum aus euren Texten was mitnehmen. Ich schätze mal bei mir wird es noch einige Zeit dauern bis die Aldi ausgetauscht wird.


Hallo Toto,hoffentlich hast Du nicht einen genommen,der so " DOMINANT " ist


----------



## Springmaus (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

mal wieder ein Bildchen


----------

